# TTC dec 2015



## Afairchild5

Feeling excited because Im almost positive that finally we will officially be TTC in December! Just trying to get a couple of CCs paid off and then we will be good to go! I have never felt so ready before! Hoping that time goes by fast bc I am impatient :). this will be TTC for my first! Would love a buddy to chat with that is going to start trying at that time as well!


----------



## Mrs P5515

Hi Afairchild5, 

I am in the same position as you going to be starting to TTC for our first in December just giving our bodies a few months at the moment to be in the healthiest position possible. Today I have taken my last pill in my pack after our pre-conception visit to the doctor on Monday. I am sooo excited right now and would love a buddy.


----------



## Afairchild5

Oh my gosh that has to be the most exciting feeling to be taking the last pill!! I have the implant nexplanon in my arm for birth control and I'm wondering when I should get it taken out! I was thinking in October but I have an obgyn appointment for the end of this month and I'm gonna ask what she thinks! I was thinking about getting it out at my appointment so my periods can regulate but not sure yet! I am also really trying to get healthier before we start TTC! I think I've lost about 4 lbs which isn't much but it's a start! I'm so excited to have someone to talk with! I just want it to be here already!! Lol


----------



## xstitcher87

Same here :) It will be nice to have buddies to chat to :) We are also trying in December for our first. I am going off the pill when my current box runs out (November) and using condoms till December. 

Fingers crossed the time goes quickly!! Starting supplements in just over 2 weeks time!


----------



## Mrs P5515

ooo super excited to find you both afairchild5 and xstitcher87. 

Afairchild5 it is super excited to have finished bcp, I think speaking about it and getting guidance at you obgyn appointment is a good idea, we met with the doctor to get advice before stopping and given I've had medical issues it just felt lots better knowing your doing it under guidance. I also want my periods to have some time to start and regulate before we start TTC, expecting AF on Monday. 

4lb is fab Afairchild5 :happydance:, I've lost 6lb since really starting to focus. Xstitcher87 I've also just started my supplements today, all little steps towards our healthy bubba being here :cloud9: well that's how I'm thinking of it.

Wishing for December to just to be here already for us all!! :hugs: xx


----------



## Afairchild5

Ahh supplements! That just makes it all the more real! So exciting! And mrs p excellent job losing 6 lbs! You should be super proud of yourself!!

I'm actually really looking forward to my obgyn appointment! I'm really thinking about getting off my birth control now bc it takes awhile for my periods to regulate. 

That is one thing I really won't miss though. I don't have periods with my birth control and it is SO NICE! I've almost forgotten about the nightmare that is the period! Lol my periods are just so heavy at the beginning and I'm always spotting until like the 7th day! It drives me nuts!

Are your husbands excited as yall are? That's one reason I'm really excited to have buddies on here! Because my husband is excited but he is the kind of person that doesn't want to talk about it until we are trying! He's not all excited and counting down the days like me! Lol!


----------



## xstitcher87

My husband is excited, but not like me, I don't think he's counting days! I am in a bit of a funk lately, I feel like it is going to take FOREVER for the next 3.5 months to go by. It will definitely be easier with a few friends along for the ride!

Congratulations Mrs P5515 and Afairchild5 on your weight losses :happydance: That is awesome!

I will have been on bc for nearly 10 years by the time I stop it in November...I'm a bit worried it might take my cycle a little while to get going again...

Wish December was here already for all of us :flower:


----------



## Mrs P5515

Supplements have made it real eeekkk, although if Im completely honest Im finding them a lot more difficult than I had expected. I have always taken vitamins in the morning so had assumed that Id be fine. The supplements I chose were Pregnacare pre conception, unfortunately you have to take them with your main meal (easier said than done when youre not announcing your WTT :dohh:).

Xstitcher87, like you I have been on my bc for over 10 years now, the last 3 on the mini pill so no periods has been bliss!! I can completely relate Afairchild5 to the heavy periods, I not looking forward to that again  although after stopping my pill on Thursday I had kinda though that af would be here Monday and have been a little sad that it hasnt :cry:. The logical part of me knows that after so many years its going to take quite some time for my body to regulate but Im super impatient at the moment, Decmebers feeling a little too far today ladies.

My husband is really excited but as you say Xsticher87 hes not quite where I am with it all. Sometimes it feels more of a physical ache and need more than anything else. Hes very focussed on the prep at the moment although he does keep showing me you tube videos on how to create a starlight nursery ceiling with fibre optics (so I guess he gets those mad crazy moments too :wacko:). 

So great to have others going through this :hugs:xx


----------



## Afairchild5

Oh I'm in such a funk too ladies! Just so ready for December to be here and it seems like it's worlds away! Lol I just am super impatient! 

I've only been on my birth control for about two years but it's an implant in my arm so its been very accurate. But hey even if yall have been on yours for ten years at least yall are getting off of it a little earlier to make sure that you are regulated before! I think getting off it in November will still be a big help in getting regulated xstitcher87! :)

That is so sweet about your husband mrs p! Very sweet that he's so excited! I think once it's actually happening my husband will get in the spirit like that too! 

If you don't mind me asking what age is everyone at? I know we are all trying for our first! I'm 25 so if I did happen to get pregnant in December I would be 26 by the time I gave birth! It's so hard to get baby off the brain for me! Hoping that the time starts flying! Hopefully with holidays coming up it will go by quicker!


----------



## Mrs P5515

Afairchild5 is it the waiting that's put you in this funk? I know I'm struggling to distract myself at the moment, I've plenty that I could/should be doing but can't seem to tear myself off here at the moment :shrug:

I'm 26, birthday on Friday and DH is 27.


----------



## Afairchild5

Mrs p5515 yes I think I'm definitely in a funk from the wait. I'm also getting really paranoid health wise! My dad has type 2 diabetes and back in April I decided to go for a check up and they tested my blood sugar for the past 3 months. I can't remember exactly what my number was but it was borderline pre diabetes. So I've been trying really hard to cut back a lot of the junk I eat and portion sizes but I just have really good days and really bad days. I'm going back in October to retest it all and I'm just terrified the numbers gone up and I have it now. Unfortunately I'm a picky eater (I just cannot help it for the life of me) so I'm not the healthiest eating person. I work an hour away from home and I sit at a desk for eight hours. So by the time I get home I'm exhausted and it's hard to get motivated to do anything let alone exercise. I'm really trying hard to eat better and I did lose the 4 lbs but I feel like it takes SO MUCH for me to lose any weight. So I'm just super frustrated and nervous about that! I'm just praying I'm pleasantly surprised in October. But waiting for that to come around is super hard! Sorry for the novel lol, I just don't really talk about this stuff with anyone besides my husband so it's nice to get off my chest :)


----------



## Kelskiii

We are wtt baby #2 .. with dd I had been on the microgynon pill for 13years due to painful periods, I came off it thinking it would take a while to get out of my system .. it took 1 month eeekkk so lucky!!

After dd was born, I started on the mini pill due to breastfeeding, I am still taking it & no periods is great!! I plan to stop taking it December time BUT I have quite a bit of weight to lose before then.

With dd I was under a consultant due to low cervix & mainly because I was "obese" 206lb ... I have struggled over the past 20months to get down to 208lb but I really want to be under bmi 36 so i'm not under a consultant. I don't look or feel "obese" but them bloody scales say I am apparently. So hopefully I can get another 28lb off by Christmas.

I have started taking folic acid & primrose oil eeeekkkk exciting times!


----------



## xstitcher87

Mrs P5515 - I consider my Hubby sending me nursery decorating ideas (even IF some of them include skulls or pokemon) his version of enthusiasm! He's also decided that he IS going to take a pre-conception vitamin (I take Elevit, he'll take Menevit). :happydance:

If you don't want people to know, could you put the pregnancy ones into an old bottle of say Vitamin D etc?

Afairchild5 - I turn 28 in November. My Hubby follows pretty closely in Feb, he will also turn 28.

I was also in a funk (period related most likely) till today. Just got a feeling of peace, I start my pre-natals in less than a fortnight AND I have an appointment with my GP to change my blood pressure tablets (I take them for genetic high blood pressure) to one that is safe for pregnancy. I totally get the health stuff you're talking about, my mum has type 2 diabetes as well, I seem to be fine so far.

In terms of diet, I decided that I would first focus on what I was drinking, so I have slowly replaced soda/soft drink with water and herbal/fruit teas. It actually makes a lot of difference!! 

I am currently focusing on food, which is harder! Breakfast is down pat, Dinner is okay....lunch and snacks at work....urgh.....still pretty unhealthy. But oh well, a new week, I will try again! 

I am also (as my name suggests) a cross-stitcher and my Husband (being the sweetheart he is) has challenged me to see how many of my projects I can finish before we TTC! I currently have 12 projects (can see details at https://sewingbutterfly.wordpress.com/ if you're interested). 

I am also stitching a baby blanket at the moment with pokemon on it and I've only finished 2 out of 26! I think doing 1 or two of those a month will help. 

I would love to hear what other people are doing to make the wait go by a bit more pleasantly!


----------



## Afairchild5

Kelskiii welcome! I know losing weight is so hard! But it sounds like you are doing a great job and are on the right track! I want December to be here so quickly but that's one good thing about it being a ways off is that there is still time to lose weight and get healthier! It always helps when you have people to talk to! 
Xstitcher87 I actually started by cutting out sodas too! That wasn't hard for me and now I'm pretty much just water and unsweetened tea with sweet n low. My only downfall is that I hate water unless I've been excersing or something lol. So drink wise I'm pretty good and I know that does help. My problem is dinner time and weekends! At work I eat breakfast and lunch and like one snack and then dinner I'm trying to be better but man once I get home I just want to sit there and snack! It's hard!

Oh and actually I love cross stitching!!! I haven't done it in so long though that I'm afraid I've forgotten how! My mom taught me! She actually cross stitched mine and my brothers Christmas stockings! I think that's such a great idea to focus on while trying to pass the time! I didn't really have anything that I was doing but I think I'm gonna pick it up again! That's an awesome idea!!


----------



## Kelskiii

Xstitcher87 & Afairchild5 ... fizzy drinks are my main problem, I only drink the diet ones but far too much!!I have tried so hard to quit but when i'm cutting food & diet coke at the same time, I fine it hard. My plan is to get the bulk of my weight off then try again.

Diet & exercise is going pretty well at the minute, I think its because December is not so far away now & I want to feel healthier not just during pregnancy but afterwards too ... I struggled on maternity leave with R, struggled with our breastfeeding journey, my weight gain & not using my brain so much!!

I also have to remember I will have a toddler & newborn ... the healthier/fitter I am the better.

I can't believe how close to December we are now, we were planning to ttc December 2016 ... but I talked dh round!


----------



## xstitcher87

Afairchild5 - cross stitching is great! Keeps me busy and stops me from snacking because I don't eat when I stitch otherwise my projects would get dirty! There are some absolutely gorgeous designs on etsy and various other online stores now, you can get everything from the traditional samplers to really modern designs. If you want any recommendations if you do take it up again, let me know :thumbup:

With water, I like to add some slices of lemon, lime or orange to my bottle. I have also added raspberries once and it makes water a little bit more interesting. But I'm like you 

Kelskiii - that's why I focused on my drinks first and now that's squared away I'm tackling my food. It is so hard to do it all at once!! But you're right, the healthier and fitter we can all be the better :flower:


----------



## ssarahh

Can I join you ladies? I am TTC in January 2016 so a month behind. I stopped taking the pill a couple of months ago to let my body go back to normal. All seems to be going well so far!

x


----------



## xstitcher87

Welcome ssarahh! Are you also trying for your first? 

How did you go stopping the pill? How long did it take for you to get back to normal? I'm worried that 1 month won't be enough and I'm already sick of waiting, lol.


----------



## Afairchild5

Kelskiii I think the same thing tho! It's so hard when you start trying to cut everything out all at once! It's so incredibly hard! It's hard for me to stick to my diet on the weekends but I do pretty good during the week. Not super healthy or anything but better then I've ever done before! Lol you can definitely do it! :). I think that December will get here pretty fast! It's kinda crazy to think about! 

Thanks so much xstitcher87! I just went to hobby lobby and bought a cross stitching pattern for my first one and I already screwed up the first couple of lines hahaha, I'm gonna have to start over! I forgot how detailed it is lol! I love etsy though so I will definitely check out some on that site! 

Welcome ssarahh! Eeee getting off the pill seems to make everything so real! Xstitcher would you be able to get off any earlier so you think? I am getting off mine on Friday and really dreading the mind numbing cramps but excited for what it means at the same time! I'm so scared it's gonna be really hard for me to get pregnant since my periods are so irregular but I'm gonna try and stay positive!! 

So my husband shocked me yesterday! I was talking about how I wasn't sure the room we picked to be the nursery room was gonna fit everything bc it's kind of small and he took me in the room and said he had already figured out where the crib and changing table/dresser and rocker was gonna go. It was so sweet! I gave him the biggest hug lol! 
Hope everyone's Monday is going well! We are almost to September!!


----------



## Kelskiii

Welcome ssarahh how exciting coming off the pill!!

Afairchild5 .. That is so sweet with the nursery :) :)

Well the healthy eating was going really well until af appeared from no where with pains, bloating & feeling bllaaaa ... So I haven't been as bad as I usually would be but I haven't been all too good either!! need to zip my mouth up. I have a very busy September, plans every weekend ... So I am going to make good choices but also enjoy myself, will need to get serious with the healthy eating October & November!!

I am out this weekend for my friends birthday, first time i'm leaving R overnight and first time I will be having a night out since Feb 2013 .. I do actually plan on this being the last one before we ttc so I best enjoy myself !


----------



## Mrs P5515

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry for the silence I have been away for my birthday. How is everyone doing? Welcome ssarahh and Kelskii :flower:

I'm currently off work so more time to obsess and look online at all things baby. I've had a great few days away and time with DH (first proper time since we came back from honeymoon) but now back to reality :coffee: 

I'm still very impatiently waiting for AF, I have never wanted a period so badly! Stopped taking my pills on 13th and had really really hoped to see AF by 17th and still nothing :growlmad: Coming off the pill felt like such a huge step forward and now with nothing happening feeling very frustrated......sorry for the rant xx


----------



## xstitcher87

Afairchild - I stuff up my cross stitching all the time!! In a lot of the groups we call it 'Frogging' because you have to rip out stitches, which kind of sounds like "rip it" (Ribbit)....It is late at night and my brain is fried!

No chance of getting off earlier as I need to have a swap over for my blood pressure tablets. The one I'm on until 1st September is not safe for pregnancy and my dr (and me) wants to make sure I don't get pregnant until that tablet is out of my system and the new one is working correctly.

Hubby sounds so sweet!! I love how he knows where everything is going to go.

My husband surprised me by buying his pre-conception vitamins! He was adamant he wasn't going to take them because he didn't need to, but he changed his mind and bought some today. We'll start our vitamins together on 1st September!! Only a week away :happydance:


----------



## Mrs P5515

That is so sweet and exciting xsticher :happydance:


----------



## Afairchild5

Awww mrs p5155 I'm sorry! I can definitely understand how frustrating that is but at least you are already off it and we still have at least three months! I understand tho! It's like come on already lol. 

Xstitcher87 I LOVE the term frogging! Lol that's so awesome hahhaa I had never heard that before! I'm gonna have to tell my mom that one! I'm sorry that you can't come off any sooner but at least when you do come off you will be so close to being able to start trying! And that is sooooo sweet of your hubby to start the vitamins!! That is a big deal and shows it's important to him too! I doubt my husband would! Lol!! 

I'm so irritated bc I'm supposed to have my well woman exam this friday and that's when I was gonna get off my bc as well. I had made the appointment online about a month ago and I have since gotten like 3 confirmation emails. I had a bad feeling today tho and called to see if I could get my bc out at the same appointment as my well woman exam and they were like "the doctor isn't here on Friday so I'm not sure why online let you schedule for that day, we are gonna have to reschedule and you can't do your bc on the same day". After a lot of back and forth the rescheduled it for next Wednesday but I still can't get my bc taken out that day so I have to make another appointment while I'm there and I'm really frustrated bc i can't just keep taking off work! It's so annoying already dealing with this crap. If i was on bc pills I could just stop taking them but nope! Of course I have the stupid implant in my arm!


----------



## Mrs P5515

Oh Afairchild I feel your pain reading that last post!!! :hugs:Are your work flexible with needing to take time off? Spooky that you felt something would go wrong, at least you now have a definite appointment and although it's a few days later it's another step towards TTC :happydance: Your hubby may surprise you too once it feels a bit more real for him. I've suggested vitamins to mine tonight, he takes time to digest things - so we will see. 

I've signed up to the gym today - full membership so I have access to pool, gym and classes. Had originally gone to sign up for the swim membership but was won round by the Pilates and Yoga (although I've never done either, any advice welcome!) They suggested it was good when I told them were planning a pregnancy, fingers crossed they didn't just want my money :dohh:

Xstitcher I was cursing you last night, I went and bought my first ever cross stich yesterday as I'd been reading your messages and thought I'd give it a go. I went to hobby craft and chose a design that I thought looked pretty, based on nothing else! Got it home and read it's a medium level of difficulty :blush: I thought just go with it I' m a reasonably intelligent woman I'll figure it out. However, lol at 1am this morning after many many hours and you tube video searching I realised, maybe I'm not so intelligent and this is why my husbands shirts have to be donated when he looses a button. 

So far I have managed to find the centre and have figure out my design and I think the cross stiching itself will be fine but :blush: ....... How do you thread the needle?? LMAO!! Soo silly I know but I've watched several people from around the world and they all gave me a different way to do it. My design requires 2 strings, do I just poke it through and leave a little bit hanging one side and knot the end? Do I put one end through and tie it to the bottom of the other string, Or no knots at all, but then how does it not fall out .... please help feeling an utter numpty not being able to even start :shrug: xx


----------



## Kelskiii

Mrs P5515 waiting for AF is awful isn't it, when I first came off the pill before ttc R it felt like the longest wait ever! Hope AF comes soon! Good on you joining the gym, I've heard that swimming, yoga & pilates are all good to do during pregnancy ... I do a lot of high intensity exercise at the moment & have been looking at low intensity exercise for when i'm pregnant. Don't want to stop exercise completely.

Afairchild5 oh no that must be so annoying!! I hope you get booked in soon to have it out.

Well i'm still continuing my exercising & healthy eating .. weight loss has slowed down a bit but I feel healthier and have lost inches. I've got a very busy 5 weeks with different occasions every week ... so I think I will concentrate on maintaining my weight & go for it in October/November before ttc.

We've had our house up for sale for a year now & we have a potential buyer .. soooo depending on what they offer & what we buy, we may need to change when ttc. I'm hoping our next house doesn't have too much to do in it so we can ttc in December.


----------



## Afairchild5

Thank you mrs p5155! It is so frustrating because my work isn't really that flexible! I have to make up all my time that I miss and I only have two sick days left until January so I'm kind of panicking! My husband said to just tell them it's personal and that I'll give a doctors note and that there's not anything they can do so hopefully that's true as long as I make up my time! Just might not be getting my birth control out as soon as I thought :(. Oh well. 
That is so great that you signed up for the gym!! Sounds like some really good work outs! You should be proud of yourself!! It's not too easy to do that first step so now that you have it shouldn't be too bad at all! I've been doing pretty good during the work week but I still need to start exercising more! 
You made me LOL about the cross stitching! Xstitcher87 is def the person to ask! Lol I think what I did was put both lines through and make one end shorter then the other and then I think don't let it poke through but put your finger over it while you're stitching so it doesn't come out and you don't have to knot it. That probably makes no sense and it's hard to explain so hopefully xstitcher can explain it better! I think I need to look for a beginners one! Mine is already too confusing! Lol

Kelskiii that's great that you are still eating good and exercising! It's just so hard! I'm eating so much better but I can't even really say any of it is that healthy lol. Oh well. I'm kind of stuck on that scale but all we can do is try and if we don't do good then start over the next day! 
That is really exciting about your house! The whole process can be SO frustrating so I totally understand hoping that the new house doesn't have much to do and is ready to go! My husband and I just bought our first house this past June and it was just such a migraine. I told him I just want to live here the rest of my life so I never have to go through that crap again! Lol! The type of loan that we got just made everything so strict and overwhelming! Fingers definitely crossed that the whole process is quick and easy for you so you can still ttc in December! :)


----------



## chocolatechip

ssarahh said:


> Can I join you ladies? I am TTC in January 2016 so a month behind. I stopped taking the pill a couple of months ago to let my body go back to normal. All seems to be going well so far!
> 
> x

This is exactly my situation :) ! I went off the pill in June and have been "pulling and praying" ever since. DH and I plan on going on one more big trip over Christmas before we start trying. I'm 29 and he's 30. We're trying for #1 and I just can't wait!


----------



## Kern

Hey guys! Can I join? Thinking about starting to try end of December beginning of January. I have a little one who will be 14 months by then, wouldn't mind a two yr age gap. :)

I'm going to start prenatal so it's in my system soon. I'm also working really hard to lose weight like you guys are. I'm doing this cool home workout that has an accountability group on Facebook and it's helped me lose 34lbs so far. I want to have a fit pregnancy! Haha. 

I am a little surprised I have baby fever so soon, I currently have a baby! Lol. And everyone is already asking me when I'm going to have another. :dohh: ha. Doesn't help that all my friends are currently pregnant with their first babies.


----------



## xstitcher87

Sorry for being away for a bit, I had my nephew's first birthday party and a hens night we travelled to. 

Afairchild5 - That is so frustrating when doctors do that!! I mean, surely you would think someone would know what they're doing. I am glad my General Practitioner does everything in the same appointment. I can go in and have a pap smear, breast exam, order blood tests, discuss TTC, discuss my mental health and anything else I have pop up in 1 appointment! There are also 2 nurses on site to take care of things like immunisations and other things the drs can delegate. 

MrsP5515 - Yeah, perhaps find something simpler to start with! Threading the needle I lick the end of the floss and stick it through the eye. I leave one end shorter and the other longer to stitch with. I don't use knots, I use the loop method to start floss. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLxIYeZJHeE 

Jan from Thread Garden does the loop start tutorial. I wish I lived closer!! I could teach you! Yes, you do kind of keep your finger over it to keep it in, but also you don't need to pull too tight, just firm so the stitch isn't loose.

Kelskiii that is awesome about eating healthy and exercising! I am doing okay....as I sit here with a martini.....But I always do my 2 ballet classes a week.

Welcome Kern!!


----------



## Afairchild5

Welcome kern! You can of course join :) that is so great that you have lost so much weight!! Seriously, if I could lose 30 lbs I would be so happy! I've lost about 7 or 8 now and it's happening so slowly and I can't tell a difference at all lol but oh well, hopefully I start noticing soon! 
Xstitcher yes! I am SO upset and frustrated by my obgyn! I just had a horrible week at work last week and my weekend was pretty terrible too so I'm just so stressed right now and hoping this week is a lot better! That's really awesome that your obgyn can do all of that in one appointment! That is super helpful! That's so great that you can take ballet! I can't afford a gym membership or anything right now but I have the game just dance haha and so I'm gonna start trying to do that!

Hope everyone is doing well...crossing my fingers that that December gets here quickly!!


----------



## xstitcher87

Lol Afairchild5, I have that game too! It is a serious workout! 

In TTC news, I changed my blood pressure tablets and started my prenatals today! Woo!! I have to monitor my blood pressure intensely (at least 5 times a day) over the next 30 days and go back to the dr 1st October. Fingers crossed that appointment is the last until I actually am pregnant!

December is only 3 months away now. Fingers crossed time speeds up for us all.


----------



## Afairchild5

Xstitcher87 that is so exciting that you're one step closer!!! I don't have the blood pressure issue but I do have to go back to the doctor in October to test my blood over again and see what my numbers are for the pre diabetes! I'm hoping that's my last doctors appointment as well until I'm pregnant! We can do this!! 

Hoping the time just keeps on going fast! I think with the holidays coming up it hopefully will!! &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## xstitcher87

That's awesome Afairchild5, I hope both our doctors appointments in October go really well!! Getting a bit closer all the time. I am pretty excited to get started. :flower:

I just need to work on the healthy eating and exercising plans a bit more! 

Are any of you ladies on myfitnesspal? If so, my username is StitchButterfly, happy to provide some encouragement to us all as we get ready to TTC


----------



## Afairchild5

Xstitcher87 eating healthier is just one of the hardest things I've done in my life! It is something I struggle with every single day because I feel like nothing is actually good for you! There's always SOMETHING wrong with everything! Lol! We can definitely do it though! I love my fitness pal by the way! I need to redownload it! It is the only thing that helps me lose weight! When I redownload it I will definitely add you! Having people to talk to really helps!

this will probably be a long story so I apologize in advance lol. Today I had my well woman exam but I have been SO stressed out lately that I started spotting last night and that NEVER happens! I was already stressed all week and then yesterday I realized when I got home from work that I forgot my purse there (for the first time ever) and I started freaking out bc I knew I would need my license and health insurance card and I work 45 minutes away from home!! So not knowing if I would get back to work in time (I'm not sure when they close because it's not just a small little doctors office..,it's like 3 stories with a million different departments and I have no idea what time they lock up) I went all the way back to work and made it just in time to get my purse. Well this morning was my appointment and of course they didn't ask me for anything from my purse or wallet. Of course lol. I was also freaked out that they wouldn't do my Pap smear because I had started spotting! But everything went really well and my stress was all for nothing! I have my appointment scheduled to get my birth control out in a couple of Monday's and she's going to prescribe me prenatals to start taking! She said the week I get my birth control out I could already get pregnant lol which I don't want but that's good to know at least! Hopefully I can calm down and relax now! It's just that darn October appointment that has me so nervous! Lol

Hope that everyone is doing well tho! Mrs P is AF here yet? Wishing you the best!


----------



## Kern

Still hanging out here! Taking my prenatals! Got baby fever like crazy haha. I told my husband I want to try in December and he's all I don't care when it happens, like we could do it now. But I know better because he's trying to find a better job right now and I want my prenatals to be in my system for three months or so. Fun, fun! It's cool he is on board at least?


----------



## teevee

Hey all! It's starting to feel REAL now that September's begun! We are planning to start trying right after Christmas, which seems really soon now! I've been charting for the last few months (not consistently though...) just to get an idea about my cycle, and I'm feeling ready but super nervous at the same time! How did the end of the year sneak up on us so quickly? lol


----------



## xstitcher87

Afairchild5 - I totally know what you mean!! I had one of those weeks where everything felt 10x more stressful than it needed to and I also had a little spotting, stress is a killer! Glad you have your appointment booked! Yay!

I pulled a muscle in my neck somehow overnight but I am planning to take it easy this weekend and refocus on everything. Along with taking my blood pressure ALL the time AND all the housework, work etc is making the time go a little bit quicker. Hopefully my husband gets his leave approved in the next few weeks so we can start planning and booking our holiday for February. 

Kern - I have started my prenatals too! It made it feel a bit more real and as I see the tablets disappear from their pack day by day it helps to know it IS actually getting closer! 

Teevee - Do you use an app to track your cycles? I've started using OvuView to keep track of things even though I'm still taking the pill, and it has been helpful to track exactly what symptoms I get when. I like it so far and will probably keep using it. But I know a lot of other people use Fertility Friend?


----------



## teevee

xstitcher87 said:


> Teevee - Do you use an app to track your cycles? I've started using OvuView to keep track of things even though I'm still taking the pill, and it has been helpful to track exactly what symptoms I get when. I like it so far and will probably keep using it. But I know a lot of other people use Fertility Friend?

I've been using Fertility Friend since April or so, and I really like it! The website also has a lot of information about charting temps, CM, etc.


----------



## xstitcher87

Thanks teevee, I might try both apps and see which one I like best. OvuView looks pretty nice, but I think FF has more actual information.


----------



## Afairchild5

Kern- I go through stages! I'll get crazy baby fever and then I'll kind of calm myself a bit! lol I think that's awesome that even tho you have baby fever you're still able to be focused on taking the prenatals and waiting for your husband to get a better job! I really think December will get here so quick! 

Teevee I am right there with you on the nerves!! I feel so ready but then there are times where I'm like AHHH it's almost here!!!! Lol its just scary because your life is FOREVER changed in a huge way! So I think it's definitely normal to be nervous! 

Xstitcher87 I'm sorry about your neck!! That can be so painful! Hope you start feeling better quickly! I actually full on started my period which I think is so weird after not having it for close to two years and right before I'm going to get my birth control out. Stress is a hell of a thing! Oh and I actually just started using the app Ovia today and really like it a lot so far! It keeps track of like everything! I'm gonna have to look into the apps yall were talking about tho! I'm always looking for different ones!
Lol


----------



## xstitcher87

My neck is feeling a bit better today, I think I must have strained a muscle when I was sleeping the other day. So weird. 

My BP measurements are all over the place at the moment because I'm not on meds, which is strange. Oh well, only 7 more days and I start the new meds! 

Stress is a hell of a thing. I guess that's why people tell you to 'relax' whilst TTC. I just can't wait to get started!But I am glad I'll get my Blood Pressure stuff sorted first. I'll stop my active BC in exactly 2 months! Then I have a month to track and I guess do a "trial" run for temping etc before TTC in December :D 

What is everyone doing this weekend? I'm home doing housework and some cross-stitching, resting my neck muscles with a heat pack and napping in the sun. Pretty chilled. Getting my food organised for the week ahead will be my goal for Sunday. Making sure I stay within my allowable kjs and kick up that exercise. I want people to notice I have a bump rather than my pudgy belly I have at the moment!!

Hope you're all having the best weekend!


----------



## Mrs P5515

Hi All,

Finally been able to grab a moment to read all the update, feeling very excited after reading how everyone's getting on . Xstitcher and Afairchild so pleased for you that your doctors appointments have gone well, were all done now until we are pregnant!! Xstitcher glad your necks feeling better, that can be a terrible pain. 

Kern it's great your DH is so keen. How's the job hunting going for him? he's got great motivation!

Update for me doesn't feel so positive I'm afraid (apologies in advance, I'll try and not let it go into a winge). So after 3 weeks and 3 days AF is still nowhere to be seen. I've had incredibly sore breasts that have felt heavy and tingly at times for about 2 weeks now, this is not a symptom I've ever had before but have been hoping that it was meaning that AF is on her way. It's been so painful at times I've had to take paracetamol and have been using my sports bra as much as possible, anyone experienced this before? My DH says they are looking bigger and fuller so of course wants to make the most but I simply cannot bare it :nope:

Great news on the weight loss girls - I got a Fitbit for my Birthday which I absolutely love and have been utterly obsessive about getting my daily 10,000 steps in, yesterday was a personal best at almost 17,000. I've really been trying to up my exercise with starting my gym classes and aqua fit. After taking the dog for a 2 mile walk yesterday I decided to weigh myself and have gained 8lb in just over 2 weeks, :cry: I'm utterly distraught. I wasn't expecting to get on and have lost loads but even 2lb I would have been happy - I simply can't think where I've gone wrong, my diets been the same as usual but after really making an effort with the exercise which at times has been soooo hard I'm utterly deflated.

It hasn't helped it's been a real hellish week at work for me and not loking to get any better in the near future it's all just feeling a little blah.

Xstitcher I have however, been carrying on with my cross stitch and am very proud of the little owl I have now finished (very small part of the picture though) - really getting the hang of it and feels very therapeutic given everything else, this design will so being going on the wall in the nursery. 


I hope everyone's having a good weekend and enjoying this sunshine xx


----------



## Afairchild5

Xstitcher, glad that your neck is feeling better! Sounds like you're having a nice and relaxing weekend! I am so happy that it's a three day weekend for me! I've been really tired lately. Think maybe it's AF doing it to me. &#128553;

MrsP it's good to hear from you! I'm so sorry that you still haven't gotten AF :(. BUT the good news is that you got off of your birth control this early so there is still plenty of time to start it and get regulated before December! I know it's frustrating but it will happen! 

I am really really sorry about the weight loss thing too. I know all too well that feeling that you are having right now. Losing weight and being healthy is hands down by far the hardest thing I've ever had to do. I'm a pretty big control freak and so I can't stand that I can't just make myself lose weight fast! I am super impatient too unfortunately. I will say though that before losing this 8 lbs I felt like I was doing everything right and it took me forever to start seeing it on the scale. Sometimes the scale just doesn't show the change but there actually is one happening. You're doing a really great job with all your exercise so keep at it! I promise it will happen soon! I know it's SO frustrating but it'll happen! You still have a good amount of time! :)

Oh and I feel like I always have sore breasts! It's really annoying! Your period honestly might be on its way and that's why they're hurting so bad! Just taking a minute to get it all started!

This long weekend my husband and I are just relaxing around the house. I only get to see him two days out of the week because of his job and our opposite schedules :( so it's been really nice having a long weekend and getting to see him more! Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## xstitcher87

Oh no Mrs P5515! Also, if AF is on her way that messes up the scales big time!! I was so distraught once I had put on a whole 1.5kgs in a week!! Then realised that AF was on her way the following week, weighed in after AF and I was down the 1.5kgs plus a little more. If your breasts feel fuller etc that is also probably skewing the scales. 

Just keep doing what you're doing and I hope AF does show up so you can get a bit of a routine going :) No problems about whinging, whinge away! That's why we're here :flower: 

Glad you've kept on with your cross-stitching, nothing like stabbing fabric over and over with a sharp needle to calm things down ;)

Afairchild, I know what you mean about conflicting schedules, I got home from work about an hour ago and my husband just left for his night shift (police). But he has the next weekend off (unless he gets called in for overtime), so hopefully we're going to do something fun!


----------



## Afairchild5

Xstitcher87 no way!!!!! My husband is a cop too!! wow what a coincidence!! It is so hard dealing with the schedule! That is so awesome that we have so much we can relate with! My husband works the evening shift too so when I wake up to go to work he's sleeping and when he gets home from work I'm sleeping! It is definitely tough but that's just so cool that we have something else in common!


----------



## Mrs P5515

Ok Xstitcher and Afairchild I'm about to make this spooky DH is also in Police but has a fairly regular schedule although he's already called to say he's not sure when he'll be back tonight lol overtime. Wow that one has blown me away!! 

You've both utterly cheered me up!! and I'm certainly going to be continuing with the exercise and stabbing fabric :happydance:


----------



## Afairchild5

No freaking way!!!!!! Wow!! That is just crazy and now I feel a little bond with you ladies! That just seems so meant to be that we are all going through this little journey together!! How cool! I'm so glad that we were able to cheer you up MrsP! We are definitely all in this together :)


----------



## Mrs P5515

Seconding all that!! Literally just had that conversation with my mum. Think we were so meant to meet each other. 3 women, all different countries same situation. Feeling the love this evening :kiss:


----------



## xstitcher87

Seriously?! That is sooooo weird!!! I've got the biggest smile on my face now. Who would have thought! We are all so similar! Shifts and overtime are crazy, but we have learned to live with it. Adding a baby will just make it even more crazy! I am glad I have other people who are dealing with the same thing!

3 different countries and 3 different women, but the similarities are spooky! Glad we could cheer you up MrsP :flower: Definitely all in this together! Hopefully we all get our BFP's quickly and can continue that journey together too! I'm sure we'll have similar things to deal with. I'm sure overtime will become more annoying/stressful after all day with a newborn!

Definitely feeling the love today :kiss: 

BTW - I don't think I mentioned my age, I'm 27, almost 28 :) Been with OH 10 years, married for 18 months.


----------



## Mrs P5515

I have the biggest grin writing this ........

:happydance::happydance::happydance::witch::happydance::happydance::happydance:

AF arrived this morning, my body works!!! Feeling such a huge sense of relief and happiness. DH went off to work with the biggest grin too :cloud9:


----------



## xstitcher87

Yay MrsP!!!! That's awesome :thumbup:

You'll be well and truly set for December then! Less than 2 months till I stop the pill, hopefully my body works too! Are you going to start tracking things now? Or just wait until December?


----------



## Mrs P5515

I do hope so! 
Oooo not long to go xstitcher I will keep my fingers crossed for you that it doesn't take as long as mine. I'm going to keep a note of how long and when my period is but no more. Haven't really looked too much into tracking/temping etc. Going to try and keep it calm and natural (that's the plan anyway). What about you? xx


----------



## xstitcher87

Plan 1 - 

Come off BC in November
Use OPKs that month
No temping
Track cycle/symptoms using phone app

Then in December use OPKs and Temp, tracking everything using an app.

Plan 2

Come off BC in October (to give my body an extra month to reset)
No temping 
No OPKs until after first cycle after BC.

Then in December use OPKs and Temp, tracking everything using an app

Plan 3

Come off BC as planned in November
No temping or OPKs until after February O/S trip

Plan 4

Come off BC as planned in November
Temp and use OPKs from then on taking a break for February O/S trip

Plan 5

Come off in either October or November and just track using an app, no OPKs or Temping.


I have NO IDEA which option to go for. My mother had trouble falling pregnant (took her 7 years and IVF to have me). My sister has had 2 miscarriages and is currently pregnant for a third time (approx 8-9 weeks now and fingers crossed it sticks!) and my other sister has fertility problems and issues with her periods. 

I didn't have any issues as a teenager, I started the pill at 18. I did have polyps earlier this year and had a D&C to remove them, I know that estrogen makes polyps grow which is why my OBGYN usually recommends against the pill, but she figured as I was starting to TTC this year, there was no point trying Mirena coils or other forms of contraception...

Sorry for the novel! No idea what to do. Just emailed my hubby about going off BC in October, we'll see what he says. I also only have that option IF my blood pressure readings are good once I start my new meds....fingers crossed! I start the new meds next Monday.


----------



## teevee

Woohoo Mrs. P! Isn't it great when you get a real sign that your body is working the way it's supposed to?

Xstitcher, you are a planner just like me! I'm not on BC, so I can't help with figuring out when is the best time to go off of it, but I'm all about tracking your cycle! One your off BC for a couple months the tracking will come in really handy because you're cycles will be getting back to normal. I've been tracking for a few months now with temps, so I'm going to try to continue that once we start TTC and time it from there. If that's not working out, I'll throw in OPKs and hope for the best!

I have a bit of an update...I went for my annual GYN visit last week, and once I told the doc I'd be TTC by end of December, early January, she prescribed me prenatals. I was just going to buy some OTC ones, but now I think I might give the prescription version a shot since they seem to contain more folic acid. If I don't like them, I can just go with the OTC I was originally thinking about. She also did blood work to rule out any genetic issues. This is really feeling REAL now! Aaah!


----------



## Afairchild5

Ladies that is SO spooky about our husbands!! I couldn't get over it today haha! I told my husband and he was like wow!! So meant to be! 

MrsP YAY about AF!! That is so awesome! You will have plenty of time to get all regulated now! Kinda funny we are all wanting our periods so bad and in a few months we will be hoping to not get them again LOL! 

Xstitcher87 I LOVE your organization! It is really confusing though knowing exactly which route to go!! I seriously have no earthly idea on temping/OPKs and all that. I see a bunch of people who know how to do all that stuff and I don't even really know what any of it means lol! I need to research all that stuff and figure it out for myself too! I have that book "what to expect before expecting" and I'm sure it has all of that stuff in there but I haven't read it just yet! I have always been so nervous that it will take me awhile to get pregnant so I definitely understand your nerves on that part as well! Keeping my fingers crossed and sending well wishes that your blood pressure readings are perfect! I get my birth control out next Monday and then my doctors appointment for my blood work for the pre diabetes was supposed to be October but they called me a little early and now it's Sept 21st. I will be such a nervous wreck!! Praying so hard that my numbers have gone down because if they haven't then I truly won't know what in the hell to do since I've been trying really hard!

Teevee I am right there with you too!! My gyno said she was going to prescribe me prenatals and I had just planned on buying some but now I'm oddly all excited to be prescribed them and to start taking them. Haha for some reason being prescribed prenatals makes it all real for me! My gyno wants my PCP to take some blood work for some immune testing and it really does make it all feel SO real!!! 

This month I have these appointments and then in October is my husband and mines 1 year wedding anniversary (we have been together for almost 8 years altogether) and Halloween! Then the holidays will be right around the corner! So hopefully time keeps on moving!!


----------



## teevee

Afairchild: my husband and my 1st anniversary is next month too! Ours is the 4th. When is yours?


----------



## Afairchild5

Ours is the 18th! Man we all have so much in common! Lol that's so exciting! Are yall doing anything fun for your anniversary? I think we are going to eat at the place we had our rehearsal dinner at so I'm excited!


----------



## teevee

I think October is the best month to have a wedding :)

The day of, I think we'll just stay in and eat a piece of our frozen wedding cake (lol). But we are going on an early anniversary trip next week to LA. It was the only time we could really get away in the next month, so we will be celebrating a bit early! 

That's exciting that you'll be possibly revisiting your rehearsal dinner spot for your anniversary! If the timing worked out better, we were considering staying overnight in the place we had our wedding (it's a hotel as well), but maybe next year!


----------



## Afairchild5

I completely agree!!!! October is my most favorite time of year so I thought it was the perfect month for a wedding!! 

We froze our wedding cake too but I don't think my husband will eat it! LOL! I have the biggest sweet tooth so I definitely want to try it! That's so fun to go to LA!!! That will be an amazing anniversary trip! I would have loved to but I don't have any vacation time at my job until after working there for a year and that won't be until January! But oh well, just gonna try and make the best of it! I was gonna say maybe next year but *hopefully* I'll be having a baby around that time!! Lol! 

You'll have to let us know how your trip is! You will have such a blast!


----------



## teevee

Save the vacation time for a babymoon next year! ;) Imagine if we have October weddings AND October babies? 

And I'll let you know how the wedding cake is (and the trip too!)....I'm thinking the cake will be gross but I want to take a taste anyway just for tradition's sake. I'm actually super excited to get that thing out of our freezer because it's taking up too much room even though it's only the top layer lol


----------



## Afairchild5

Omg I know!! October anniversary and baby would be my absolute favorite!! i just cannot get enough of October! Hahaha glad someone else shares my love of it! Lol

Yes I definitely am gonna try the cake as well! I'm all about fun traditions like that! And OMG yes!! It takes up so much room in my freezer!!! So that will no doubt be nice to get out of there! Lol


----------



## Mrs P5515

Oh my xstitcher that is quite a plan!!! I think it's great that you can be so thorough in your thinking and share with your DH. I think it's about what feels best for you both, but no wrong answers xx

Teevee - Is certainly is wonderful when things feel like they are working especially as I've been worrying it might not given my health. Prenatals is such an exciting step, how are you getting on with them? 

Afairchild I had to tell mine too, he said it's fate xx I'm with you in terms of no knowledge whatsoever on temping/OPK's and I'm not sure I'm going get into until we've had a go and more casually TTC given we've had all are medical testing and been told we're ok. I have the same book as you and there is a chapter all about it so plenty for you to get your head round, if you want to. 

Loving that it's all step by step coming together for us all and only 11 weeks and 4 days till the 1st December :happydance:


----------



## xstitcher87

Afairchild5 - I know, I told my husband too and he laughed and said 'small world!'. I think I'm going to stop my BC in October, as long as my blood pressure readings are good. I'm actually starting my new meds tomorrow! Yay! Fingers crossed your appointment goes well!!!

October babies would be great! My birthday is in November and there aren't many people in my family who have birthday's in October :flower: I got married in April, but our 10 year dating anniversary in November :thumbup:

My DH is so awesome about all of this, he indulges my planning side because he knows it is how I keep my brain calm and thinking through options gives me focus. 

I think until December I'll hold off on OPKs and temping etc. Just keep track of my cycles using an app. Then in December I will use some OPKs (basically you pee on a stick cycle day 10 until you get a positive ovulation test) then you just have lots of sex around that particular time and hope for the best! I mostly want to take them just to prove to myself I actually AM ovulating.

The more DH and I talk about it, the more it feels right. I can't explain it, but despite some worries (and who doesn't have those!), it FEELS right for December. 

Wishing October 2016 Babies for us all!!


----------



## teevee

Mrs. P: I just started the prenatals this week and so far so good! I'm used to taking a multivitamin every day so this shouldn't be too hard to keep up with. 

A little update. I received a call from my gyno today that my genetic test results came back totally normal! Woo! One less thing to worry about at least!

Also, if anybody needs any advice about charting/temping feel free to ask! I'm certainly no expert, but I've been doing it since April just to get to know my cycles better and I'd be happy to help if you have any questions if you guys do decide to start charting come December!


----------



## Afairchild5

MrsP good to know that I'm not the only one that isn't sure of all that but I will definitely have to find that chapter in the book because I would really like to learn more! 

Xstitcher87 yay! That will be so awesome to go off the pills in October! Hoping for the best! I think your plan is a good idea too! That is so nice that your husband is so supportive! Mine has really come around but he's the kind of guy that can't really get excited until it's actually here and happening! And it's just about all I can think about lol! Oh and the OPKs sound really helpful! That would be nice to have...I'll actually probably start with that in December as well. October babies for all of us would be so amazing! 

Teevee yay!!!! That is always such a relief to get great news like that! Happy for you!! And thank you for letting us know you can help! as soon as I get off my birth control (on the 21st eeee so soon!) I can guarantee I will probably have a lot of questions for you!! Lol like I said, I'm clueless so it would def be helpful to have someone to ask questions too! Very much appreciated!! :)


----------



## xstitcher87

teevee - I might need your advice in December! What a relief that your tests came back all normal! One thing to tick off the list :) 

DH is so supportive, but I wouldn't say he's excited. He'll definitely be more excited once it is actually all happening.

So excited for us all, it is getting closer all the time! I started my new meds today for my blood pressure and so far so good. I'm sure it will take a few days to actually see if they're working.


----------



## Mrs P5515

Tevee - good news on the prenatals! and thank you for the offer of advice, depending how things go you could find yourself bombarded lol. 

Xstitcher I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you with those meds. 

Afairchild I can completely relate to it just feeling right with starting in December.

So what's everyone's plans this weekend? My DH is working all weekend so as a rarity I've found myself home alone and am enjoying the quiet and freedom to still be in bed at almost 11.


----------



## Afairchild5

Xstitcher good luck with the new medicine!!! Hoping it works perfect! 

MrsP omg I think about that ALL the time! I go to bed so early because I have to be up so early for work so I'm like man I better really take advantage of this while I can! I'm definitely gonna have to go down to part time whenever we do have a baby. We wouldn't be able to afford daycare even with two full time jobs. This weekend I am pretty much just relaxing! DH works all weekend so it's just me and my dogs! Lol 

Today is one of those days where I'm feeling super impatient and just wishing it was December now!!! Lol


----------



## xstitcher87

This weekend has been lovely. DH and I took a long (almost 10 kilometres or 6.2 miles) walk around a lake in our town. It was so lovely to be in the spring sun and spending time together. Then I ended up looking after my friend's 8 yr old daughter, as her mum is in the hospital recovering from surgery and she was getting bored hanging at the hospital. 

Today I caught up with a friend and her two girls (3yrs and 3 months) as she's on maternity leave at the moment. It was super fun to hang out and play on the playground with the 3 year old and the 3 month old wanted lots of cuddles. 

I am dropping a friend to the bus station later today. In the meantime I'm going to tidy up my craft supplies and do a little housework, once I've measured my blood pressure.

So far so good with the new meds! All measurements have been around 120/80 which is perfect :) So far I'm on track to cease taking my BC in October!

I am also feeling super impatient today! Afairchild5 - I am also planning to go part time at least for a little bit after baby. Depends on childcare places being available and being able to afford it of course! I get pretty generous maternity leave, 3 months at full pay or 6 months half pay. Half pay for 6 months will be good, as that will cover our rent for that fortnight. Then I get 18 weeks at minimum wage from the government. I will take some unpaid leave after that. We're hoping to have our car loan paid off before then so we can reduce our expenses as much as possible.

I feel like there is a lot to tick off, but at the same time I know we'll just make it work, whatever the circumstances are financially. My parents raised 5 kids on less than what I make and definitely less than what DH makes. It isn't a lot compared to many others, but we do okay.


----------



## Mrs P5515

Afairchild - our weekend sounds very similar, what type of dogs do you have? We have a beautiful Siberian husky who has been our baby for the past 8 years and a grey tabby cat. 

Xstitcher that sounds like a beautiful weekend and so weird to think your just going into spring when here autumn's just breaking through. Australia has been on my wish list for quite some time and with our current plans shall remain there for some time ha, DH loves it though he's been 8/9 times now. 

Like you've both said I have no plans to return full time, my mat package is the same xstitcher so I'll have the full year off and then return maybe 3 days a week. We've tried to be as organised as possible whilst WTT so by December we will have no debts/ loans at the moment were paying off the last bit of our honeymoon. We've looked at all the online calculators and have put by an amount for all the things we will need to buy for baby and nursery and then hope to continue to save as we have been throughout pregnancy to add to the mat pay whilst I'm off. Childcare here is around £600 a month for full time so will be cheaper for us to reduce my hours, which at the moment feels crazy and I'm super nervous about that side of things as I love what I do and spent a lot of time at uni to get where I am :-/ but I know once baby is here I'll not want to leave him/her.


----------



## teevee

Hope everyone enjoyed their weekends! Mine was pretty busy. Some of DH's extended family came to visit from overseas, so we spent most of Saturday with them. And yesterday we attended a baptism for one of our friend's kids.

Xstitcher: glad things are going well so far with your BP readings!

Afairchild/Mrs.P: Another dog mom here! I have a 5 month old goldendoodle. I love her SO much, but it's been quite an adjustment as DH and I both have never had a dog before. He grew up without any pets and I only had cats (which are much easier to deal with lol) as a kid. She's so rambunctious that we feel like she's really preparing us for having kids LOL


----------



## Afairchild5

Hey ladies! Sorry I've been MIA...I've been kind of blah lately :/...but before I get in to all that...

I loveeee to hear about yall pets!! I have a cavapoo (half cavalier/half poodle) and cavachon (half cavalier/ half bichon) and they are just my little babies!!! Love them so much! It's so funny because my husband really wants a big dog next and I would love a husky or German shepherd so I'm jealous of you mrsP! I bet your husky is gorgeous! But teevee I am DYING to have a golden doodle!!! I think they are such beautiful dogs!! I completely understand what you're saying tho because I never had any animals whatsoever growing up! My husband grew up with cats and dogs tho so before him I wasn't really even an animal person! Now I couldn't imagine my life without my dogs! I'm one of those people now! Hahaha

I hope that everyone had a good weekend! Mine was pretty crappy honestly lol. I don't have dental insurance but I've known that I needed to go to the dentist. Well I went and apparently my mouth is all jacked up. I have TMJ so that doesn't help things but I need a couple of root canals and some fillings and maybe a tooth pulled and because I don't have dental insurance the whole thing would come out to $11,000. Of course I was bawling and freaking out on my way home because that's obviously not possible but my husband calmed me down and was really sweet and said that in January I can get on his dental insurance through his plan and it should make everything a lot cheaper. That's really good and everything but I'm devastated because now I feel like I shouldn't start TTC in December. every book or article I've seen says to make sure you are good when it comes to your mouth before getting pregnant. So I don't really know what to do. Just sad and feeling really down right now :/


----------



## teevee

I LOVE Cavapoos! They are just the cutest! I do love my goldendoodle too :) She's gorgeous and has the best demeanor. She loves all humans lol

So sorry to hear about your crappy weekend though! I haven't been to the dentist in years so I'm definitely dreading going myself. It's RIDICULOUS how expensive it is for every procedure too. I've heard the same about dental work before pregnancy but think you should look into it a little more because I don't think it's totally out of the question. I think certain things like x-ray's are not a good idea but I think certain procedures are okay. I'd definitely do a little more research. Buttttt, even if you do wait until January when you can get on DH's insurance, that's only one month later than you wanted to TTC originally. I know it's disappointing but one month will go by so quick!


----------



## Afairchild5

Oh thank you so much for your sweet words! I really appreciate it...definitely gives me some hope to keep researching for sure! I was just so upset and kind of gave up there for a second. It is SO ridiculous how expensive the dentist is!! That's exactly why I hadn't been in so long! Every time I go it makes me so mad but now I'm kicking myself for not going sooner! My friend at work did tell me about a place that is close to us that does late nights and is reasonably priced...so I am going to look into that and really hope for the best. Thanks again for making it not seem so hopeless! I'm really going to look into it!

Your trip is coming up soon right?! Are you getting super excited? You're going to have such a good time! 

Oh and I'll have to post a picture of my dogs sometime! my cavapoo is my little baby! Lol :)


----------



## xstitcher87

Afairchild5 - I am so sorry to hear about your crappy weekend. As far as I know (I got this info from an Aust government website) and it said that it is best to have elective procedures done before you TTC, like teeth whitening etc, BUT most necessary treatments are fine as long as you tell your dentist you are pregnant or could be pregnant. I would take a deep breath, wait to get your treatment on your husband's insurance so you can pick a decent dentist. There is no danger to you getting some treatment even IF you fall pregnant in the first month and they may just delay some work until you're in the second trimester. 

My week has been okay, my blood pressure isn't really coming back down to what it should, but I will discuss that with the doctor when I go back. I had a bit of a meltdown but my husband talked sense and said that it won't affect his support of me going off the pill in October. So now I'm feeling more positive and relaxed.


----------



## Afairchild5

Awww xstitcher87 thank you so so much for being so positive and helpful as well! It really makes me feel better to hear that. I just am so excited and don't want anything to get in the way so lately I've just been SO overly anxious about everything! Thank you thank you tho, it definitely helps.

I am kind of irritated because I got my birth control out (that was NOT fun lol) and of course immediately after I started my period and then also my doctor only gave me like 3 weeks worth of prenatal vitamins as like some samples and said she would write me a prescription later. And I'm like ummm when later....???? Sooo that was really annoying. I'll prob just buy the ones they have at the store and take those. 

Oh and xstitcher im so sorry your blood pressure isn't cooperating right now but that is so sweet that your husband is so supporitive! I'm really glad that he agrees that you should still get off of your birth control in October. I know your doctor will definitely be able to figure it all out and get you exactly where you want to be! :) and gosh October is RIGHT around the corner so you will be off of them so soon!! I completely understand what a pain health issues can be tho! I'm trying to just stop stressing about my health in all aspects because it's probably making things worse for me! It's so hard having to deal with that crap but we can do it!!! :D


----------



## xstitcher87

I know, I am also anxious that nothing gets in the way of our TTC plans! Thankfully my husband says the only thing that would get in the way is if something really drastic happened, like one of us lost our jobs (highly unlikely to happen) or got diagnosed with something ultra-serious (also highly unlikely). So I'm sure my dr will figure it all out. Only 2 weeks and 5 days until I finish my BC!!!!!!! WOO!!!!!!

How weird your doctor didn't give you at least 3 months worth. Although in saying that, I've never heard of requiring a prescription for prenatals in Australia. I take Elevit, which is available at the chemists. I just talk to the pharmacist and she just hands over the box! 

We can do it and I keep telling myself that I am not only doing these things for me, I'm doing them for the baby too. Same as I am REALLY craving junk food at the moment (I do when I'm stressed) but I haven't caved too much, although, after donating blood yesterday I did take the complimentary cookie they offered and a tiny mars bar.....but I possibly saved up to three lives with my donation, so I figured it was justified  

It was the last donation I can make now until 9 months after pregnancy. They won't take your blood when you're TTC or while you're pregnant (obviously, lol). 

I have been feeling a bit spacey the last couple of days, I'm hoping it was just period related and not medication side effects. The next week will tell I suppose.

I am so excited it is almost all I can think of at the moment, I'm sure I'm going insane.


----------



## Afairchild5

Yay!!!!! That is so exciting! Man you're gonna be off BC so soon! It seems like time is going so fast but then it feels like December is too far away lol! I want it now!! 

Yeah regarding the prenatals I was just planning on going to the store and buying some and then she had made the comment about prescribing me some and I was like okay cool! I guess the samples she gave me must be like super legit lol...its two big horse pills a day. I'm still probably just going to buy my own and start them on October 1st bc it's kind of pointless for me to just take those for 15 days and then have to switch to something else! 

I have been trying to be pretty healthy as well and it's all because of wanting a baby so bad I think! I have really really really cut back on the junk food I think! I think I may have lost a couple more lbs so that's good...I just don't really see it gone anywhere tho lol! I got my blood drawn yesterday and Thursday I get my results so hopefully it's good news!!

Oh my gosh I know exactly what you mean about being spacey! I seriously


----------



## Afairchild5

Shoot I accidentally sent that before I was finished! But anyways I have been so stressed that I feel like I was making myself sick! It was horrible! I feel better now that my appointment is over tho so hopefully I just get good news!! Wishing you luck with your dr appointment too!


----------



## xstitcher87

I know the feeling! December will be hear before we know it! I saw Christmas puddings in a shop this weekend.

Fingers crossed for awesome blood test results! I have my appointment for my blood pressure in a week. Only 2 weeks to do on my BC, yay! 

I think my spacey feeling was also the onset of the flu :( I have been struck down this week with it. I currently feel like I have been run over by a truck! But when I rang into work, 2 other people from my team had also called in! Must be going around.

I didn't do fantastic with eating this last week, but I will just restart and try again. Congrats on losing a few pounds!


----------



## teevee

Hi all. Just got back from my early-anniversary trip to California. It was awesome, but I think the stress of traveling screwed up my cycle a bit. Based on my chart, I haven't ovulated yet which is SUPER late for me. It's not a big deal if it's this one cycle but I was really hoping these next couple of cycles before TTC were perfect to set up a nice pattern for when we do start. I know it's not a big deal but I'm kind of irrationally upset about it. However, DH & my actual anniversary is next week so I'm looking forward to that even though we are just celebrating at home. We have a special bottle of wine we've been saving for it! :) 

Afairchild: That's really odd about the prenatals - not sure why your doc wouldn't have written the prescription right there and then. Mine did on the spot! They're kind of expensive though so I am sort of wishing I just stuck with over the counter ones, but I already started these and like them so I'll probably stick with them for now.

Speaking of prenatals, is anybody taking any additional supplements now? Prior to this, I was taking fish oil daily but my prenatal actually has fish oil in it so I stopped. But maybe I should be taking more? Can't really find any definitive info on that.

Xstitcher: Feel better! My DH is sick right now too - something is going around! Hoping not to catch it myself!


----------



## xstitcher87

TeeVee - Travelling can mess up your cycle, so hopefully it is just that and the rest will be nice and regular. I have 1 week 6 days till I stop BC....can you tell I'm excited?!! Then I have 2 cycles to establish some normality before we TTC. 

As for supplements, I take additional Vitamin D, as I am slightly deficient in it. But apart from that I do try and get as many vitamins and minerals from my diet as possible. If I felt like I needed to take any additional supplements I would discuss them with my Dr, to make sure they weren't going to interfere with my blood pressure medication or give me an excess (although, that is apparently almost impossible with standard over the counter supps, unless you take in excess of the recommended dose).

Just for some weird info, currently I am taking:
Loette (COCP) - BC
Aldomet - Blood Pressure
Elevit - Prenatal
Ostelin Vit D

In a bit I'll drop the pill, but my Aldomet dose could increase after that or stay the same. Thankfully Aldomet is actually what they use to treat pre-eclampsia in the early stages, this was reassuring for me as my mum had pre-e when she was pregnant with me, so my risk is slightly elevated.


----------



## Afairchild5

Xstitcher87 oh no! I'm so sorry you're feeling sick! Everyone around me at work is really sick and I'm just BARELY right there with them lol! Trying so hard to stay healthy! I hope you feel better soon!

I had my appointment today and the good news was that I've lost 12 lbs! My numbers did go down a little but I was really surprised that I've lost 12 lbs and my numbers hadn't gone down THAT much. My doctor really wasn't concerned with it tho and said it was controlled fine right now and I didn't need to be on medicine so that was good. Oh but he did say that my vitamin D was way down and I needed to take something for that so that's funny you mentioned that you take that! I'm definitely gonna start! I did get some annoying insight about something that I wasn't expecting at all tho. About five years ago my doctor figured out that I have beta thalassemia minor which is basically that I don't make enough red blood cells and will always be more tired then the average person- kind of like anemia but this beta minor doesn't go away since it's just a gene I carry. My doctors always told me it's not going to effect me and half the time the nurses don't even know what it is. Today when I told my dr that we want to start TTC soon he noticed my thalassemia in my blood work and asked if my husband has it because if he does then if we have a kid there's a chance the kid will get thalassemia major which is super serious and a lot of the time the kid doesn't even make it to the age of 9. So I'm like WTF?!?!?! Huge curve ball that I certainly wasn't expecting! It just pisses me off because I feel like I ALWAYS have something to worry about when it comes to health. I can never just relax!!! So of course I lost it when I got home because it may be nothing at all but I'm just like shit!!! Can I just not stress out!?!? I'm seriously causing my freaking blood pressure to go up because of it!! My husband is like soooo positive that he doesn't have it but I'm like who knows because until I was 20 the doctors missed it for me. I'm just trying to put it out of my mind but it's SO hard!!! Anyways, I'm sorry to write novels all the time lol but I'm just more stressed then ever because I want to be so healthy and my body sucks sometimes! Lol

Teevee I hope that you had a wonderful trip!! That sounds like so much fun and that's so exciting that your anniversary is right around the corner!! I'm actually not taking anything right now--I really need to buy some prenatals and start taking vitamin D too. I'm not sure that I'll take any other supplements other then that because honestly I'm horrible about remembering to take a pill every day. I'm so sorry about your cycle too! I know that can be so frustrating!! I haven't even been tracking mine because my body has been so messed up since I got this implant out so I think once I get my next period I'll start that up again. I think xstitcher is right tho and traveling probably just threw you off a bit!


----------



## xstitcher87

Oh no Afairchild5!!!!!! What a bombshell to be dropped right before you TTC!!! Is your husband going to get tested and see? I am with him and he probably doesn't have it, 1 in 100000 do, what is the chance you BOTH have it?!! 

Fingers crossed his test results come through normal and you can relax :flower: We're here for you, don't worry about writing long posts. That news would have been sooo stressful! I have my appointment soon and I think (with my latest measurements) my doctor should be happy with my blood pressure. We'll see. You can definitely see a trend in my pulse and BP when I felt AWFUL with the flu and when I feel healthy.

I never have much luck with health stuff either. I've worked out I've had a drs appointment roughly every 6 weeks this year. It is crazy! Hopefully 1st October is the LAST one before I'm walking in there with my BFP!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS on losing 12 pounds :happydance: that is awesome. Keep up the excellent work!


----------



## Afairchild5

Awwww thank you so much xstitcher87! You are so sweet and I really appreciate having this place to come to and share things with because I always feel better getting it off my chest and having sweet people like you to talk to! He said he would go and get tested in like 3 weeks because he already has a check up scheduled but he's like not even remotely worried about it. soooo hopefully it's just nothing and me worrying for nothing! 

That's so great that your readings have been good and that completely makes sense that your bp would be up when you're sick!! keeping my fingers crossed it goes perfect at the Drs appointment! I def think it will!

But yes hopefully these are the last few Drs appointments we have and December hurries the heck up! Lol I'm just so freaking ready!!!


----------



## xstitcher87

I know! It is so much easier knowing I can come here and talk to you sweet ladies  I can't wait for us all to move over to the TTC boards!! 

Your hubby sounds like mine, he never worries much and is always so logical and optimistic! He doesn't think we'll have any problems at all and it is really sweet and encouraging. 

I am sure the 3 weeks will go so slowly for you, but try not to worry too much, I'm sure it will be fine :flower: 

I am feeling slight better this morning, so hopefully I am over the worst of it. I am also sooo ready for December to be here!!


----------



## Afairchild5

Thank you so much Xstitcher87! I keep thinking about how awesome it'll be when we can move over to the TTC boards as well! I'm so excited for that!!

Our husbands do sound so alike! My husband is just like that when it comes to thinking there will be no problems! It is very very sweet and encouraging because I know right now I'm being really crazy lol!! He said that he would call his doctor today to schedule the blood work because I was like seriously I can't wait 3 weeks. I just have to know!! Otherwise I won't be able to put it out of my head and I'll just sit there and stress about it! So luckily he was sweet and agreed to go ahead and schedule it :).

Glad that you are feeling better and over most of the sickness!! I'm feeling worse unfortunately. Woke up this morning coughing so badly! At least I have some time to get over it before TTC haha. Never fun getting sick tho!

October will be this week though which is just absolutely crazy to me!! So exciting and that means you'll be off your bc in no time! Woohoo!!! So excited that things are happening for us! :) 

Hope everyone's weekend was wonderful!


----------



## teevee

Totally with you ladies about being excited to move over to the TTC boards in just a few months! How was everyone's weekend? Mine was good, I didn't do anything that exciting just mostly relaxed. I'm still annoyed by my chart as I'm having a weird, weird cycle this month, but I'm trying not to stress and hoping it's just an off-cycle due to traveling.

Xstitcher: you are almost off BC! woo! Glad you're feeling better too.

Afairchild: Congrats on losing 12lbs! So sorry about your newest concern. That def sucks to hear from a doctor but hopefully your hubby's worry-free ways will rub off on you and you can relax! It seems really unlikely that he would have it too, but I'm crossing my fingers that his blood work comes up clear!


----------



## Sophiejash

Hi everyone, it's very encouraging to hear you all so excited about TTC when the time is right. I already have a daughter who is my world along with my husband, it's the most amazing job being a mum. I went part time after I had her and am so much happier with my life. I thought I'd join your group (I hope you don't mind) as we've been trying for our second and sadly I've recently miscarried which was very hard so we are now having to wait before trying again. Waiting is very exciting and like you all I'm very excited about trying and cannot wait for the time to pass. It's going to feel like forever to me as I'm so impatient. I'd like to offer you all some advise though, please don't be disheartened if it doesn't happen straight away, it does take a while, hopefully you're all be very fortunate and fall quickly when you start but it may take a few months and that's completely normal. Fingers crossed we all have our healthy babies here and safely for next Christmas. X


----------



## Afairchild5

Thank you so much teevee! I really appreciate the kind words yall all have :) definitely brings me some comfort! He has his appointment tomorrow to get his blood drawn so fingers crossed it comes out ok! I'm so sorry that your cycle is still screwed up! I definitely think it's probably the traveling because my friends usually say the same thing when that happens! Crossing my fingers for you that it gets regulated and back to normal super quickly! You're doing awesome tho because I haven't been tracking anything yet because I usually have really irregular periods so I'm gonna try and start up this next time. So you're doing awesome and ahead of the game!! Which will really help you in the long run! :)

Sophiejash welcome!! Of course we don't mind! I'm so so sorry about your recent miscarriage :( I know that must be so heartbreaking!!! You have a great positive attitude tho and that's really awesome and encouraging! definitely will keep you in my thoughts and hope you get lots of rest and relaxation before you start trying again!! Thank you for the advice as well! I know it's definitely something I need to keep in mind because it took most of my friends 2 or 3 months of trying before it happened for them so that is definitely good to keep in mind! I am extremely impatient so I really need to remember that! Lol!

Hope everyone's week is starting off great! Xstitcher eeeee you're gonna be off bc this week!!!!! :D


----------



## xstitcher87

Welcome Sophiejash! Sorry to hear of your recent loss :cry: You are most welcome to join our merry band of ladies. One of the reasons I want to try is to see whether or not I can actually get pregnant! My mum had loads of trouble getting pregnant, my sister has had two 1st trimester miscarriages, she's currently pregnant for a third time (12 week scan is today so fingers crossed!) and all looks good so far. My other sister also has issues with her cycles etc. My cycle was never messed up like my sister's or mother's...so I'm hoping that I don't have the same trouble, but I wouldn't be surprised if i do. 

Afairchild5 - Glad that your DH is getting his bloodwork done :) Hopefully that will give you some piece of mind! He sounds so sweet. It is nice when they indulge our craziness a little.

Teevee - I'll keep my fingers crossed that your cycle settles down soon :) I also can't wait to move across to the TTC boards! 

Unfortunately, for me, this week has been mostly spent sleep deprived because, although I'm over the flu part, I have this cough that just won't go away. I've tried EVERYTHING that I could find on google and nothing works. Thankfully I have a doctor's appointment today to discuss my blood pressure measurements and medication so I'll just ask her if there is something more to this cough. 

6 more days of BC to go!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!! :happydance: I think I will track using an app and OPKs for October, I am super curious as to what my body will do, but I will try not to worry too much. If I'm not pregnant by the time we get back from our trip in March, then I'll start tracking a bit more closely (temping, OPKs etc) and if I'm not pregnant by May next year, my OBGYN said to make an appointment to go see her (usually you'd have to wait 12 months of trying, but due to family history, she said only wait 6 months).

It is exactly 2 months till the 1st December!!!!!!!! We're getting closer!!

My brain is all over the place, if I have rambled I apologise...I've had 2 hours sleep!


----------



## teevee

Welcome, sophiejash! I'm very sorry for your recent loss, but you are more than welcome to hang with us here! Thanks so much for the advice, and I'm also hoping by next Christmas all of us will have our little ones to celebrate with!

Afairchild & Xstitcher, thanks for the positivity! I feel like I'm complaining about something that is not really a big deal, but it's just bothering me now that I'm so close to TTC. Glad to have somewhere to vent! And Xstitcher, my DH has a horrible cough too! It was keeping him up at night for a few days but seems like it's starting to get under control now. Hope yours subsides soon!


----------



## xstitcher87

Just got home from the doctors, she isn't happy with my blood pressure so I'm upping my dosage of Aldomet to two tablets, twice a day. Hopefully over the next two weeks the average goes down enough. All in the name of baby right?! 

I also have an ear infection to go with my nice cough, on the plus side I get the day off work tomorrow. 

Ironic that the last 6 days of my BC will be ineffective anyway due to the antibiotics! I actually picked up some OPKs today to use next cycle. Fingers crossed!

Hoping your DH's blood tests come back all good Afairchild! Teevee, I think being positive is the way to go. It is nice to have you all being encouraging and positive, I worry enough as it is!


----------



## teevee

So according to my chart it seems I MAY have ovulated this cycle, just REALLY late (Cycle Day 32). So, as much as this is annoying it makes me feel better that Ovulation did occur, it just was delayed likely due to my traveling stress & all that. Wondering what that means for TTC in December though! Keeping with the same pattern I've been having, I was prob going to be fertile right around the end of Dec (Xmas time), but now with this long cycle I'm thinking my fertile period would get pushed back to early Jan. We shall see! I've become so obsessed about timing lately, it's kind of ridiculous lol

Sorry to hear about your latest BP reading, Xstitch! Hopefully the new dose will settle it down. On the plus side only a few more days till you're DONE with BC! Really exciting about buying OPKs too! Let us know how it goes when you use them! I'm thinking I might try them out at some point too.


----------



## Afairchild5

Awww xstitcher keep us updated on your sister!! So hoping that it works out for her this time! And hoping that you have absolutely no problems when your time comes! :) and I'm so sorry you can't kick your sickness!! That's usually how it goes for me too when I get really sick! It takes forever for it to just go away! I think it's great that you are getting all your blood pressure stuff worked out way ahead of time before TTC! Even tho it wasn't the most ideal thing that you heard today, I really think that you're gonna get all this stuff squared away so you'll be perfectly ready to go by December!! Your husband sounds very sweet and encouraging as well! I go SO crazy about every little thing bc I just want to be perfect when I'm starting to try and concieve and so I feel like our husbands are similar and them being calm and supportive really helps and balances us out! Oh and I LOVE how you have things planned out! Sounds awesome! I'm probably rambling because I use my phone to come on this website and so I have to constantly scroll up to keep track of what we've been talking about hahah. I really need to get internet at my house so I can do this on the computer! 

Teevee I completely understand worrying about things like that!! It's not little stuff at all! It does make a difference so it's sooo frustrating when your body doesn't cooperate and you're trying to get on track! I definitely understand!! Happy that you think you ovulated! Sounds like things are gonna get back to normal pretty soon! Hoping it starts to go smoothly from here on out!

I'm so anxious to get my husbands results back! It's a special blood test so it takes a week. I'm like man! And then I started taking my prenatals on Monday and they have iron in them and that has KILLED my stomach!! Like I couldn't bear them any longer so I didn't take it today and feel a little better. I'm gonna have to find one without iron! It really is always something hahaha.


----------



## xstitcher87

Aww thanks ladies :) I am sure my BP will come down soon. I'm just about to start measuring today. I'm also spending my sick day from work playing in my stitching stuff and organising it. 

My sister's 12 week scan went really well, technically she's 13 weeks 1 day. It also looks like the baby is a boy! :flower: Although the tech said it was only 80% certainty, but she'll find out for sure at her 20 week scan. I am happy things are going well, but if the baby is a boy, my sister probably plans to use our father's name as his first name....our father passed away 15 years ago (I was 13, she was 8)...am I wrong to feel a bit hurt about that? It isn't like I want to use the name myself, but it is still a special name to me and I just feel odd about having to call my nephew that name...it brings with it so many painful memories. 

Also, another piece of advice I require, she sent me an ultrasound picture but (due to many other reasons I won't go into now) I did a reverse image search online and the picture is from google :( I know she definitely IS pregnant but do I confront her about it? It seems awkward...this is the second time it has happened...

Hooray for ovulation teevee! Your next cycle might not be as long as this one, so hopefully a christmas cycle for you! I totally understand worrying about it though!

I have 5 tablets left!! Yay!! Can't wait to be done! I'm also kind of scared, but in a good way?! I seriously can't talk enough about how awesome my husband is. 

Afairchild - I hope the results come back speedy! Sorry to hear that your prenatal is messing with your stomach! I know a lot of people who have problems with Iron like that. I hope you find one to suit you :)


----------



## chocolatechip

I know I'm not a very regular poster but I have been here for a few months and I can't believe it's already October! Less than two months ladies - I'm SO excited.


----------



## teevee

Thanks again ladies for your upbeat words! Always makes me feel better checking in here!

Afairchild: I've heard that a lot of women have stomach troubles with prenatals, so you're definitely not alone! Try another brand - there is something for everyone out there! Also, if you ever have an issue where you feel nauseous after taking a vitamin, try taking it at night. That's what I do because years ago I used to feel slight nausea after taking my regular multi vitamin in the morning before eating. I tried taking it after eating something but I kept forgetting, so I just made it part of my nightly ritual and haven't have a problem since! Still sending you lots of good vibes that your husband's test results come back all clear!

Xstitcher: Congrats to your sister! Totally understandable to feel that way about the name choice though. (So sorry to hear about your father!) I'm sure she wants to do it to honor him and her heart is in a good place, but I can definitely see how you would have a tough time with it. And I don't even know what to say about finding the ultrasound picture she sent you on Google! That's just so...odd...considering she really IS pregnant! I don't know the dynamic you have with her to really know whether you should confront her about it...I probably wouldn't if it were me, but I'm pretty passive overall lol I just think it's so strange she would do that when she really is pregnant! Why not just send you the real ultrasound pic? In other news, I'm excited for you that you're almost done with BC! Totally get the feeling scared but in a good way part. That's how I feel about just being 2 months away from TTC overall!

Hey chocolatechip, glad you could join the fun! Less than TWO MONTHS!!! Woohoo!


----------



## Afairchild5

Xstitcher87 that's great that your sisters scan went so well!! So exciting! I am SO sorry to hear about your dad tho :( I can't imagine how hard that is and I completely don't blame you for feeling a little upset about her using your dads name. I think that would be really hard :/ but hopefully after time it would get a little easier. About the google images....that is so weird! Like teevee said, idk why you would do that if you really are pregnant! I have brothers and I confront them about EVERYTHING lol but then again the dynamic is different when it comes to brothers and sisters and especially with that topic. I guess I probably wouldn't say anything but idk... Still kind of odd. :/. 
So happy that you are almost done with the bc tho!!!! I'm right there with you....really scared but really excited! Your whole life changes so it's just such a scary thought but one I've never been more ready for!!

Chocolatechip I am SO ready as well! I can't believe it's already October! So exciting! 

Teevee- thanks for the encouragement! I researched it online and a bunch of pregnant women said there are iron free gummy prenatals that there dr said is fine until the like 3rd trimester or unless you are really anemic! So I went to Walmart yesterday and found some!! Can't wait to start taking those and hopefully they're a lot better on my stomach! That is a great idea to take them before bed too! I never thought about that but that would probably really help!


----------



## xstitcher87

Thanks teevee and afairchild, I confronted her about it, she denied it, so I didn't really push the issue, BUT I found out she sent a different picture to my mother and my mum was a bit suss about it, so she asked if I could confirm it was real and not from the internet. Much to our disappointment, it was also from a google search. So now we don't know what to do, to ignore it, or say something? 

She will probably just deny everything, so what's the point? It is weird and my mother is actually going to try and go to the next scan herself to actually see what's going on for real! 

She also sent me a 'bump' picture....she's OBVIOUSLY holding her belly out to make it seem bigger than it is, she's only 13 weeks for goodness sake (plus she's a little bit chubby). So, whilst I'm excited to be a proper Aunt for the first time (I have 7 step-nieces and nephews) she is making it really hard with her weird behaviour!!! I am thinking the best thing to do will be to ignore it. She knows that I will find out the fake ones now, so hopefully she won't send those to me anymore.

On the plus side, I have taken the last of my BC :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am soooo excited for my period to arrive and then get started on my natural cycles. Only 2 more months to go! Although....we're not keen on using condoms for the next 2 months (TMI I know) but we'll have to, as we have an overseas trip planned for February!

Glad you found some prenatals that suit Afairchild, hopefully these ones are gentle on your stomach. I say it is a good excuse to have a nice steak every once and a while for dinner ;)


----------



## teevee

Afairchild: Glad you found some alternative prenatals! 

Xstitch: It's so strange that your sister is doing these things! Maybe she's feeling insecure about everything and needs to do things like that to make herself feel better? I don't know. It sure is odd though! I think ignoring it for now is probably for the best. See how everything unfolds as the pregnancy progresses. YAY FOR BEING OFF BC!!!


----------



## Afairchild5

Xstitcher wow!! That is very bizarre about your sister. And you're right, she will just deny it so I guess I would just wait and see what happens. That's a good idea to have your mom go with her and see what's up. That must be so frustrating and just weird tho! I'm not really sure why someone would do that when they really are pregnant like teevee said! 

YAAAAY for no more birth control!! It's becoming so real lately!! I'm so exciiiited! And oh I am with you on the condoms tho...I hate those :( lol but it just means we are that much closer!!! Excited for all of us!

I just want my period to start again (probably the last time I'll ever say that for awhile) so I can start tracking everything again!! 

Trying SO HARD not to think about my husbands blood work bc honestly whatever happens happens but MAN did they really have to wait until the end of the week?! Lol! I'm dying to find out!!!! 

Hope it's all going good on everyone else's end! :D


----------



## xstitcher87

I hope your husband's blood work comes back quickly! I was thinking about you only this morning, wondering if you'd heard anything.

My sister did send some actual ultrasound images (have her name on it and all the right info etc) so I have no idea what prompted the other ones. I am just going to chalk it up to her being slightly immature and insecure and wanting people to be excited for her. Maybe she thinks people won't be as excited if they can't see pictures right away.

I totally know what you mean about wanting your period to come, that's exactly how I'm feeling right now!!!! Hubby and I haven't been good using condoms though....but we'll have to just get used to it for the next 6 weeks!

At the moment I am sooo torn. Technically, we could just NTNP for the next 2 months, but we also have an overseas trip planned in February. I could still go, theoretically unless I'm high risk, which I might be given my blood pressure issues....URGH, grown up decisions are so difficult. Especially where there isn't a clear 'right' answer!!

How are everyone's weeks going?


----------



## Afairchild5

Awww you're so sweet xstitcher! Thanks for thinking of me!! My husband called them today because he got it done last Wednesday and they said that his results still hasn't come in! Today I was by far the most anxious I've been about it so just crossing my fingers to hear something tomorrow. 

I'm so glad that your sister finally showed you real images! Yeah that's a good point that maybe she was insecure and just wanted to have something to show people right away. Hopefully it's just smooth sailing for her from here on out!

It's funny, I am so with you on the NTNP! I was thinking about that too but I decided not to because my husband probably wouldn't go for it (lol) and I am going to get my cavities filled. It's SO hard to wait when you are this close now tho! Grown up decisions suck! I always say that lol, I wish there was just someone to tell you what the right answer is! Where are you going on your trip? That will be awesome!!!! I wish I had a vacation planned, I need one really bad hahaha. 

So far this week has been pretty good! Just a bunch of nerves all around! My baseball team is in the playoffs AND this blood work together has me a nervous wreck! LOL!


----------



## xstitcher87

We're definitely not NTNP :( we changed our health insurance today and technically I'm not covered for delivery until 1st October next year, so December it is! I am covered for my OBGYN and Pregnancy stuff right away though, so yay! 

I hope your husband's test results show up soon!! How nerve-wracking! I'm sure they will be fine though. 

We'll just have to get used to the condoms it seems. My Period is due today and it still hasn't come, but I'm getting cramps and I have my usual hormonal headache, so I feel like it is definitely on its way!

I had a bit of a meltdown last night, I'm just so sick of waiting and being patient...it is so close, but it also feels so far away!

On our trip we plan to go to Germany, Austria and maybe Switzerland. It means over 24 hours of flying to get there for us. I remember my first trip to the UK, we were halfway into a 14 hour flight to Dubai and I thought, "oh sweet, halfway" then looked at the tracker and I was still over Broome (which is on the West Coast of Australia)....I was still in Australian airspace after nearly 8 hours of flying!!!

How are you ladies going with the wait? I'm running out of ideas to keep me busy, unless my husband's leave gets approved next week, then I can busy myself booking flights etc.


----------



## teevee

Hopefully your husband's test results come today, Afairchild!

Xstitcher, your Europe trip sounds awesome! I get what you mean about traveling so far from Australia, because DH & I went there last year from the US. It's not close lol But we LOVED it. It's probably my favorite place I've ever been. Just a beautiful, beautiful country with awesome people. I'm kind of obsessed with it now lol

As far as the wait goes, I'm doing okay. I cannot wait for my next period because then I feel like I'll have a good idea of when I should be ovulating in December and get a better idea of when we'll really start trying. It's so funny because I'm SO ready to get this started, but then some days when I'm able to have a few drinks, or just enjoy staying out late with DH and friends, I think...okay I can get through these next 2 months lol


----------



## Afairchild5

Xstitcher that's good at least that your pregnancy will be covered right away! Sorry that the NPNT didn't work out but at least you don't have toooo much longer of a wait!! 

That trip sounds like it will be so much fun!!!! Man i have like resting leg syndrome lol bc for my bachelorette party last year I went to Las Vegas and that was only like a 3 hour flight and I was so uncomfortable and couldn't stand it. So yall are definitely troopers!! I'm sure it will be more then well worth it tho! That's great you'll hopefully have a nice trip to look forward to before having a baby! :) 

I go back and forth on the waiting. There's times where I'm like I WANT IT NOW and I can hardly stand it!!! But then Teevee I'm exactly like you because I just try to enjoy being able to sleep in on the weekends and come and go as I please without having to worry about anything or anyone. Going out to eat with my husband on our off day. I'm really trying to just enjoy that and remember that it will be hard once a baby comes along. That really does help me to think about that. Also kind of makes me nervous at the same time lol because so much will change when a baby comes. I'm excited tho because honestly I feel like it will be here before we know it.

I am honestly a little surprised my period hasn't started yet! Kind of a bummer but I'm not too stressed (yet). Thanks for the nice words about my husbands results! Still nothing yet but hopefully by the end of the day!!


----------



## xstitcher87

I am glad you enjoyed Australia Teevee! I must admit, I really love Australia (although I guess I'm a bit biased). Pretty much the song "I still call Australia home" sums it up for me, I love travelling, but once that plane lands back on Aussie soil, I'm home.

I know what you mean! We're all waiting for our periods and then come December we'll want our periods to stay far far away! Cycle Day 1 for me today...now the tracking begins! 

I do get what you all mean, I do the same, I get so impatient but I have moments of peace where I feel like the wait is bearable, then I have moments of panic where I think it is going to quickly! All over the place :haha:

I hope everyone has smashing weekends, I don't have too much planned, just boring things like doing our tax return and getting back on track with our housework and spring cleaning. 

My blood pressure seems to be doing better on the new dose, I have an appointment on Thursday to discuss it with my doctor again. Hopefully that's the last of the drs appointments till I get my BFP!


----------



## Afairchild5

I started my period this morning too!!!! I was getting a little nervous there lol since usually after I get off birth control I am on it for forever and I wasn't this time! I was actually glad to see it today lol! Yay! Time to start tracking it! :D

I'm all over the place too xstitcher! Today is one of those days where I'm so ready!! I think it's weekends that I really feel impatient and then during the weeks I'm ok because I work such long hours and don't really have time to think about it. But I'm excited. I mentioned to my husband just having sex without any protection and he did not go for it hahaha (TMI I know lol) but I was like yeah I figured LOL. So December just should probably get here now! 

This weekend we don't have anything big planned! Just relaxing! I do need to clean my kitchen but I've been putting it off! 

I'm so glad that your blood pressure is looking good!! That's great news!! Fingers crossed that this doctors appointment goes perfectly and then you're done!!!


----------



## xstitcher87

Sounds like we're cycle buddies Afairchild! My weekend turned a bit horrible as I had a hormonal headache for all of Sunday and it is still hanging around. Hoping it disappears before I go to work on tomorrow morning! 

I am most impatient during the first half of the week, lol, no one likes Monday to Wednesday right?!

Hope your hear about your husband's blood work this week! Let us know how it goes. I have my doctor's appointment on Thursday afternoon, fingers crossed she's happy with my averages! today my average was 112/76...so that was pretty awesome. 

I spent most of Sunday stitching, although I managed to get all my food prepped for the work week. Just have to stick to it and I'll weigh myself Saturday morning.....we'll see how the last few months have gone :/


----------



## teevee

Hope everyone had a good weekend. Mine was pretty uneventful. DH & I did spend a lot of time talking about schools we want our future kids to attend which was pretty fun. But of course got me thinking about how LOOONNGGG it will be before we even have kids of school age. Sigh. Back to waiting lol

I started taking Evening Primrose Oil the other day after a friend recommended it to me. I heard it's good for fertility and can increase your cervical mucus which makes it easier to know when your fertile. It also supposedly has some good skin/hair/nails benefits too! Anyone ever take it before? 

Good luck with your BP readings, Xstitch, and Afairchild, let us know when your hubby's blood work comes back! Sending lots of positive thoughts your way!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Hi Everyone, I'm new on here. DH and I will be TTC #1 Dec 2015. Would be great to have someone to chat to trying around the same time! x


----------



## chocolatechip

Hey everyone,

Just checking in. I'm trying to be more of a regular poster because I think it's such a great community. I'm Canadian so we just finished eating loads and loads of turkey with family. It's probably one of my favourite weekends of the year.

I've also been plugging away at my grad school homework. Working full time and doing school is definitely a lot of work, but I think I'm finally finding the balance and making time for everything. I'm getting pretty excited about the fact that TTC is so close. My sister and I were talking about it (quietly) at Thanksgiving dinner this weekend and I hadn't officially told her when we were going to start trying, so she's pretty thrilled. She and her husband plan on trying within the next few years as well so if all goes well, hopefully our babies will be quite close.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Hi chocolatechip, it is so exciting! It can't come soon enough. We decided on Dec 2015 this summer but it feels like we've been waiting forever!

So lovely that you may have two little ones in the family around the same time. I'm hoping that will be the case in our family as my brother and partner said they might start trying next year. We haven't told anyone when we're going to start TTC as I know all our parents are very keen on it, so I don't want people asking every five minutes!!

Has anyone been doing any charting? Which apps do you find the most useful? I've been using ovia and fertility friend since coming off BC in August. They seem to be fairly good with very similar 'predictions'


----------



## chocolatechip

I actually really like this app called "Kindara". I'm not really into the whole charting thing yet (mostly because I don't really understand it) but I personally find this one better than Fertility Friend.


----------



## Afairchild5

Xstitcher that is crazy that we both started around the same time!! So happy though! I'm so ready to start trying! And girl, your numbers sound awesome!!! I think your doctor will be really happy! I'm sorry about your headache over the weekend :( I actually had one today so I know how that goes! 

Teevee that sounds so sweet to talk about your kids future schools! I love it when the hubby's get involved in the conversation and are excited! It makes me so happy when my husband talks about stuff like that with me! Lol 

I haven't tried the evening primrose oil but that is very interesting!! I might have to pick some up because I'm down for anything that helps!! I've actually been kinda crappy about taking my prenatals because since I got the gummy kind I realized that I'm supposed to take two a day...so one in the morning and one at night. They don't hurt my stomach at all but it's so hard for me to remember on the weekends! I always remember on week days in the morning when I'm at work but I had to set an alarm for the evenings bc I keep forgetting!! 

So thank you SO much xstitcher and teevee for all of your positive thoughts because this morning the nurse called my husband and said his blood test came back negative!!!!! So that was SO amazing to hear and made me want to start trying now!! Lol thank you ladies so much for all your kind words and thoughts! 

Chocolatechip oh I can't wait for thanksgiving and turkey!! That made me get excited for it! lol and wow I can't imagine working and school together like that! You sound like super woman lol! Work completely wipes me out so I don't think I could do school as well even tho I really wish I could!! That's so sweet and exciting about your sister as well! That would be so awesome if it worked out like that! 

Mrs unicorn welcome!!! We always love adding more people! I have started using ovia since I started my period and I really like it a lot! I might try kindara tho! Thank god for all these apps bc I have no idea what I'm doing! Lol


----------



## xstitcher87

Congratulations Afairchild! Those are the exact results you needed :D :happydance: So happy you can move forward with that out of the road! I know, the temptation to just NTNP or to TTC early is soooo bad. 

We've finally been able to start really planning our holiday in February, but I'm really irritable this week and in a real funk. I have to be careful because I've had Depression before and I don't want to end up back there! So I'm putting my self-care plan into practice, which means lots of stitching, leaving work on time, spending time doing housework (which is oddly calming for me...maybe because it is productive without being difficult..) and lots of light to moderate exercise and ballet. 

I keep freaking out over really silly things. My husband has probably borne the brunt of it this week, poor man. It is probably just period moodiness mostly.

Teevee, that is so cute! Your husband sounds lovely :) it is so great when they start getting excited! I am also interested in the Evening Primrose Oil, I have read that when you're TTC that you only take it from CD1 until you ovulate, then you stop taking it. 

Chocolate Chip, I am sort of jealous! We don't get thanksgiving here in Australia. But as I'm trying to lose weight, I think it is probably a good thing right now. 

Welcome MrsUnicorn! The more the merrier! At the moment I am tracking using OvuView. I will also use OPKs over the next few cycles to establish a pattern, then I'll be overseas for Feb/March so if I'm not pregnant after that trip I might start temping. If I'm not pregnant by June, my OBGYN said to come in for an appointment.

I might look into Ovia though, a lot of people seem to like it. 

Only 1 month, 2 weeks and 4 days till 1st December!!!!!


----------



## jjohns50

Hey guys! new to the thread! Two cycles ago, DH & I were TTC. Then as our housing situation changed we were NTNP. That has been going on for about two months now. Since then, we have decided to build a house! We are super excited. We will start building this winter! We will be TTC again this December! I would love to have a christmas announcement but with my long cycles it probably won't happen that way.. :) good luck to you all!!!


----------



## xstitcher87

Welcome jjohns50! Congrats on building a house! That's amazing :) 

Just a quick update on my appointment. All is fantastic! My doctor doesn't want to see me now until my BFP or I need a new script for my blood pressure tablets :D 

:happydance:

Hope you're all having great weeks! My funk has abated a bit now that the appointment is done and my period is finished :flower: the real tracking begins on Monday with OPKs...

1 month, 2 weeks and 2 days till December....it is getting closer!


----------



## chocolatechip

DH broke his ankle last night and is in surgery now :( .


----------



## xstitcher87

Oh no ChocolateChip! Hope his surgery goes well and he recovers quickly :flower:

Hope everyone is having a good start to the weekend.


----------



## Afairchild5

xstitcher YAAAAAAY!!!! That is FANTASTIC news to hear!! So happy for you, that is a HUGE weight off the shoulders!! Yaaaay now we should be good to go as soon as December gets here!! :D

Chocolatechip I am so sorry about your husband!!!! How is he doing? That's just awful :( hope he gets healed up super quickly!!

Hope everyone else's weekend is starting off good! It's my anniversary on Sunday so that should be nice :)


----------



## xstitcher87

My weekend has been relaxing so far, we booked our flights to Europe (into Berlin and out of Vienna) :happydance:

I start some OPK's on Monday to see where my cycle is at. Once I've established a pattern over 2 or 3 cycles I might not bother with them unless my cycles are irregular. I am really interested to see what happens.

My diet and exercise are going better this week, so hopefully I can keep that up! Sometimes time feels like it is flying by and then sometimes it feels like it is at a standstill!

Congratulations on your anniversary Afairchild! Have fun celebrating :)


----------



## teevee

Hi all. Haven't checked in here in a bit. How's everyone doing? I just started a workout routine last week that is keeping me pretty busy (and hopefully healthier!). I'm strength training 3x a week and trying to do a yoga class once a week. So far so good! Next weekend I'm going to a wedding that's not close by so we are staying the weekend. I'm excited for it, but I think that will probably hamper my health-kick I've been on. It's so easy for me to lose motivation if I am even just a few days off track! We shall see!

Xstitch: Woohoo for your awesome doctor's appointment! Now you can just focus on waiting for your BFP in a few months! How are the OPKs working out?

Afairchild: So glad to hear your husband's test results came back all clear! I knew it would! And Happy Anniversary! Hope you had fun celebrating!

Mrs Unicorn: Welcome! I've been charting with Fertility Friend since March and I love it!

chocolatechip: So sorry to hear about your husband's ankle! wishing him a speedy recovery!


----------



## Afairchild5

Thanks again ladies! Feeling really good after my hubs results! 
xstitcher yay for booking flights! That's so exciting!! Have you started the OPKs? I thought about picking one up this weekend but I was really super lazy and didn't lol! That's great about your diet and exercise!! Keep it up!! I'm doing kinda eh all of a sudden so I need to step it back up! 

Teevee- girl you're doing awesome!!! This whole time I've been losing weight I haven't been exercising so you're doing super great!! I completely understand about getting off track so quickly! It's so much harder to keep things up! But you can do it! Once you get in the habit it definitely becomes easier! Thanks for the sweet words!! 

Our anniversary was nice! We didn't really do much which is my favorite thing hahaha. Kinda wanted to say lets just start trying--well, I did say that actually and my hubs didn't go for it lol!! He wants to keep saving $$$ until December---dang him for being responsible! Lol :)


----------



## xstitcher87

Hey guys! Quick update. I started OPKs, am on CD 15 but all 'low fertility' readings at the moment. Fingers crossed I get a positive OPK soon! I am using the clearblue digital at the moment. 

Feeling a bit down at the moment, I keep thinking that nothing will happen and my cycle will just be messed up from the pill and trying in December won't matter because my cycle will be all messed up! I just need to take a deep breath and just relax, it will all be fine.

It is nice to have the travel as a distraction, stops me from going too crazy!!

Go Teevee! You sound like you're smashing it health wise :) 

Glad you had a nice anniversary Afairchild :) 

Hope everyone is having excellent weekends!


----------



## Afairchild5

Awww xstitcher I'm sorry you're feeling down! I understand...I'm feeling extremely impatient too lately. I think that it's gonna be just fine tho! I bet you'll get a positive one soon! It seems like those tests are super sensitive and if you do one thing wrong they don't come out correctly...at least that's what I've seen some people say. It's so aggravating! But I think you're right on track bc you were able to get off the pill in October, your blood pressure is doing great and you're tracking! You still have time to figure it all out :)

I went to wal mart today to pick up an OPK and they only had a ten pack for $30! I was like wow...they are expensive! I definitely don't need ten right now lol so hopefully I can find a smaller pack somewhere else! I forgot we started at the same time and I am on CD15 today too! I really hope I can find one because I want to test tomorrow. I was feeling good but I just got another app to track with and they say two different things. Ovia says my ovulation score is really high right now...like a 10....and glow says its low and I have a 3% chance of getting pregnant. So I'm like ugh I just need to test. 

I THINK I've convinced my husband to let us start trying in November because I think I'm gonna be ovulating mid to late November and I don't want to have to start trying in mid to late December. I want to find out in early December that I'm pregnant...not start then! See I'm super impatient and getting way ahead of myself but I can't really help it. We will see what happens! 

Speaking of....are any of you wanting to surprise your husband with the news or do you think you'll be so excited that you'll just blurt it out? Or test when they're there? I still can't decide how I want to tell him or if I'll even be able to hold it in when I do find out! Lol. Hope everyone's weekend is great!!


----------



## Afairchild5

Okay quick little update! I found a 7 pack of OPKs for $20 and got it lol!! I just took one because I couldn't help myself (me buying these sticks is going to be ridiculous bc I have no patience) and it was negative. So that was a bummer. But the directions say try not to test in the morning and to make sure you haven't peed in four hours when you test and try not to drink anything bc that can screw with it and that the peak time is 10 am to 8 pm. Soooo I'm like okay awesome....almost anything could screw with the results! Because mornings would be ideal for me. I'm gonna test in the morning just to see since I wouldn't have had anything to drink and I wouldn't have peed within four hours. Not really expecting anything but I'm gonna save the other five tests for my next cycle. What a frustrating process! Lol


----------



## xstitcher87

Thanks afairchild :flower: your positivity is just what I needed today. I took another OPK this morning (the digital ones say to do it first thing in the morning) and it was low. But instead of panicking like I did yesterday I am actually pretty calm about it. My cycle will regulate itself and I read up on other women's experiences of coming off the pill. The average cycle length seemed to be late 30's, and if that is the case I won't ovulate until cycle day 24ish.

My Dr said that the time between ovulation and your period starting is always 14 days. The cycle length varies in the days before ovulation. Fingers crossed for both of us!!!

I am sticking with Ovia for now because it did adjust my cycle when I entered in the negative OPK and it is really easy to use. 

That's awesome about your hubby agreeing to November! I will have to speak to my own husband about that....that's a fantastic idea! My birthday is on the 20th, so maybe we can just try after that!

I am so with you on the impatience, but when I was doing my menu planner for the week I wrote 1st November over Sunday, so it is slowly getting there!

I hadn't really thought, I would probably just blurt it out, I also thought of doing the test when he is home so we can find out together.

Glad you found some cheaper tests! I get the Clearblue Digital OPKs, 10 for $15ish which isn't bad in Australia. I like them because you can't really stuff them up, you test with your first morning pee and done! But if I am tracking for longer than a few months, I'll have to find some cheaper tests. I think there are heaps of videos on youtube for the different kinds of tests. 

It is getting closer guys!!! 1 month and 6 days till 1st December.....


----------



## Afairchild5

Xstitcher Awww good!! I'm so glad you are feeling calmer! And you are definitely right! It will get regulated and you started tracking early so you're ahead of the game!! That's good to know that the digitals say to test in the morning! I might have to find those because that's really the only realistic time for me to take them with all the requirements there are for it! lol. Omg I would be dancing for joy if we had ten for $15 kits!!!! Hahaha I couldn't believe how expensive they were! 

I took one this morning and it was negative again...buuuut I think that I might have ovulated on CD11 because I noticed some CM that I had. It just seemed so early to me so I wasn't sure! I wish I would have taken a freaking OPK test then! now I want my period to hurry up and come NOW! lol!! 

Oh I love the Ovia app! That one seems the most simple to me! I can't figure any of the other apps out lol! This is all still so new to me so I find that app is really helpful. 

That would be so so awesome if you could start trying right after your birthday!! I will keep my fingers crossed for you! November really is practically here already! It's crazy and exciting! I just can feel how close it all is!! :D


----------



## xstitcher87

And what do you know, the moment I chill out about it all, is the morning I get the blinking smiley face! That means 'High Fertility' and I am about to ovulate, once I get the solid smiley then I will know I've ovulated and I can just wait for my period 14-ish days after that. CM is a really good indication and you can trust your instincts, you can always start OPK's for the November cycle and start testing CD 8 or 9 to see if you do ovulate earlier in the cycle :D It is all so exciting!!! 

I spoke to my husband about November and he said "we'll see", so that's his phrase for "I need to think about it" or "I need more information". I'll leave him to it, if I have to wait until December, at least it isn't too far away!

I didn't know about my cycle lengths, so I just started testing with OPKs on CD 10. But I'm on CD 17 now and only just getting the initial indications. I think I'll actually ovulate on CD19. I am actually getting ovulation pain too in my right side, it is so weird!

Don't worry, I went and bought the digital ones today and they are now $30....I got them on sale before and now I'm wishing I had brought more!!

Ovia is definitely the easiest one to use, and I've heard good things about their pregnancy app too. 

Hope everyone is having a good start to the week!!


----------



## Afairchild5

Ahhhh omg xstitcher that is SO exciting!!!!!! Seriously that makes it a thousand times easier to have some sort of idea!!! I'm so happy for you! It seems like every time we stop stressing it works out better for us! Lol I'm so glad for you!! 

I think I'm about to have a very expensive habit on my hands hahaha because I'm definitely gonna start testing in November and I'm sure I'll end up buying the $30 ones this time! I have five tests left tho for November so that's good at least. Lol oh and our husbands seriously sound so similar! My hubs was the exact same way....but you are completely right! Even if you do wait officially until December that is going to be here in no time at all honestly. I still can't really believe it's the end of October! 

That does suck that the OPKs are $30 for you now too! But hey, at least you're getting some good results with them! Lol definitely keep us updated! I can't wait until we can start using the Ovia pregnancy app! That's good to know they have one!! 

Hope everything else is going great! :)


----------



## xstitcher87

Thanks Afairchild, I got the solid smiley this morning and continue to get the twinges in my right side. Hubby said that if the next cycle is the same then we can try in November! If it is the same, I wouldn't ovulate till the 28th, so he said we can! :thumbup::happydance:

I think once you have a better idea when you ovulate you can test a little less, next time I'll start on CD 13 or 14 instead of 10 because i know I ovulate around CD 18 or 19. Less tests = Less Money! I am happy to fork out for the digital ones because I know they're working.

When you get your period next you can estimate ovulation by counting back 14 days anyway, so you'll know when to start testing :D 

Diet is so so, could be better, could be a lot worse! 

Chocolatechip, I hope your husband's ankle is healing well :) 

Afairchild, it is spooky how similar our husband's are!


----------



## Afairchild5

Xstitcher YAAAAAAY!!!! For getting your solid smiley and for your husband saying yes! That is doubly exciting! It is spooky how similar our husbands are hahah but I'm so happy that it's all working out so well for you!! That's just such a relief to have some sort of idea for next time as well! 

I am just ready to get my period and then get to testing again! I am pretty sure I ovulated around CD11 so ill def just start testing early this time! Fingers crossed that we both just get a BFP on the first time but I'm gonna try not to get my hopes up lol!

A bunch of people at work have commented on my weight loss which is nice but I've sort of hit a wall...not losing and not gaining. I just need to get back on track! 

I've been wondering about chocolatechip as well! Really hope everything is going ok with her husband!'


----------



## teevee

I'm falling behind on this conversation a bit. Thanks for the encouragement...as expected I dropped off my workout routine during our weekend away, BUT I'm getting myself back in the gym tomorrow so hopefully can get right back into it! Hope everyone is having a good week so far!

Xstitcher: that's awesome that the OPK worked for you right after coming off BC! I've heard that some people's first cycles off BC are really long, but yours sounds great! That's actually around the time I usually ovulate - anywhere between CD 18-21 it seems for the most part. Awesome news that you might start trying in November now! I think we might be on similar schedules because it looks like my next fertile days will be around the end of November as well. BUT we are still going to wait until December to try, which means I likely won't be fertile the end of December if my cycle stays the same. Ah well. It's almost here anyway!

Afairchild: you got me curious about the Ovia app so I just downloaded it. It's so pretty and great! I am still a huge fan of Fertility Friend and will continue using it, but now I'll use both. Which is probably a little nutty on my part, but I find this stuff fun! Can't wait till it's time for the pregnancy app too! And it's great that you likely ovulated CD11. Nice and early so your next cycle will be here before you know it! I wish my cycles were shorter, but they've always been long (35 days-ish) so I feel like it takes forever for the next one to start.


----------



## Afairchild5

I have definitely been on here a lot more lately because I'm so excited that it's so close and I'm just way too impatient for it all!! Lol I just so badly want it to be here! 

That's okay that you went off course a bit for the weekend! It definitely happens to the best of us! That's great that you're ready to get back in the gym tomorrow! I try not to beat myself up whenever I don't do so good food wise...I just always start again the next day! You're doing great! 

I'm going to download fertility friend because I've actually wanted to use two apps and compare them! I think that's a really good idea! I have honestly never really tracked my periods before so I'm kind of nervous that I'm not going to ovulate or something like I think I am lol so I'm just anxious for my period to start and be done so that I can start testing and hopefully get a positive quickly! It's a big waiting game, that's for sure! 

I cannot believe that December is almost here. Seriously, October just completely flew by!!!! It's crazy!


----------



## xstitcher87

I also find myself coming on here more often too, especially now it is so close!!

Teevee, I always fall off when I go to events, but life is meant to be lived, so I don't feel bad about it, just get back to it afterwards :) You're doing so great :) December will be here before we all know it! 

Because I am an incessant googler and I like to know all the information I can before starting any project, let alone TTC!, and the average first cycle off the pill is 38-39 days. So mine is approximately 32 days, which is pretty good :) 

There is 1 tiny chance....we DTD the day before I got the solid smiley and kind of got caught up and forgot :/ I felt so stupid when I realised because we've just booked all our trip! But I doubt it would happen so quickly...So I guess I am also waiting for my period to start now to see if my cycle gets shorter or stays the same or if something crazy happens.

I think November is going to fly by, there are only 30 days in it!


----------



## Afairchild5

Xstitcher yay!! You sound like you are right on course with everything! And girl that would be SO awesome if it did happen for you that quickly! There is always that chance!! Even if it did happen with your trip...that would still be really exciting! Lol keep us updated!

I'm supposed to start my period on Saturday according to Ovia but I think I'm going to be early...I am cramping a tiny bit and my breasts are really sore. Sooo I'm sure it'll be tomorrow or the next day! I hate that I'm irregular...I think it's gonna make this all a lot more difficult for me but hopefully not. I'm just ready to start trying and it's November 1st so here we go!!!


----------



## teevee

I'm back in my workout routine and feeling pretty good about it! I actually decided to buy some OPKs the other day but my timing was off because I literally JUST ovulated the day I bought them based on my temps lol So next cycle I'll use them for sure. Mine also say to test in the morning and have the smiley face. I'm pretty excited just to use them lol

Xstitch, your cycle length is right on track! And pretty exciting that you might be KO earlier than expected :) It will be fine either way!

Afairchild: I know how you feel about being irregular, but that's why tracking/charting is so helpful! My cycles have always been long, but now that I've been charting for so long I feel I've really gotten a decent handle on my fertile window, whereas a year ago I wouldn't have had a clue!


----------



## xstitcher87

Happy November everyone!

Afairchild - I am with you on the boob soreness, urgh, it is super irritating! Being irregular will probably mean you have to track more, but as long as you ovulate there is a chance each cycle!

I am 6DPO now and my period is due in 8 days....right in time for my husband and I's 10 year anniversary of us being a couple...Hopefully (unless I am lucky this cycle) my next cycle will be similar but slightly shorter.

The smiley face OPKs are super easy Teevee, glad you're using them too :)

Fingers crossed for us all, only 28 days till December and for those of us trying in November (because we are all impatient of course, lol) then good luck!! 

I was wondering, do all you gals use facebook? We could have a secret group on there called something totally un-TTC related...and we can post stuff in there...


----------



## Afairchild5

Teevee that is great that you have gotten back into your workout routine! Good job! That's impressive you got right back into it! Y'all have convinced me to get the smiley face OPKs! Lol as soon as I get paid Friday I am going to go get them and use them for this cycle! 

Thanks xstitcher and Teevee for the positiveness regarding charting and having an idea even if I do have irregular periods. I think I'm just worried like crap what if I don't ovulate?! Since I've never had a confirmation of it I'm just like yikes! But I'm one of those worriers that thinks of every possible obstacle that I could face lol. I just can't wait for my period to get here and leave so that I can start the OPKs and make sure that I do ovulate! 

I can't believe it is November...I am so impatient xstitcher hahaha good luck to us this next cycle!! And Teevee it is going to be December in no time! This year has flown! 
Xstitcher yes yes I love fb and keep meaning to suggest too! It's a great idea! I'll PM you my Facebook info now! :)


----------



## teevee

Great idea about FB! I just PM'd you too, xstitcher! It will be easier to keep up with the group on there for sure!


----------



## xstitcher87

Hey ladies, I invited you both to join the group. It is called Paddington Bear (silly name, let me know if you have any better and I'll rename it!)

If anyone else wants to join in, just let me know via PM with your email address, so I can invite you to the group :)

In WTT news, I'm 8 DPO and just hanging out until I get my period and see what happens over the next few months. I'm going to get back on the healthy band wagon next week now that my back (I twisted a muscle or something) is normal again. 

We're almost finished all our trip planning and now I'm throwing my sister's baby shower 2 weeks before we go, so it is all busy busy busy until then!


----------



## Sophiejash

Hi ladies, it's been a little while so just thought I'd check in with you all to see if you've had any success since you started TTC ? X


----------

